# Moggi minaccia il Milan



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Settembre 2013)

"Io ed il mio legale abbiamo trovato delle nuove intercettazioni clamorose che ribalteranno il processo e restituiranno i due scudetti alla Juve. La Juve doveva rimanere in Serie A, a differenza di altre squadre come il Milan. Dimostreremo l'esistenza di un sistema Milan, volto a danneggiare la Juventus, principale rivale per lo scudetto".


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

Per quanti anni deve andare avanti questa follia?!


----------



## Jaqen (13 Settembre 2013)

Allora siamo insemenii.rubiamo per arrivare secondi.


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma basta!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2013)

AHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH

Sì. Come il fallo di Zebina su Crespo, oppure i rigori non concessi a Siena. Abbiamo rubato per arrivare secondi quarant'anni di fila


----------



## almilan (13 Settembre 2013)

in un paese normale questo qui non avrebbe più aperto bocca per secoli


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Settembre 2013)

beh e' ovvio chiunque corrompe o paga qualcuno per non vincere...

ma vai a ca....sa va'......


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2013)

si, un sistema milan fatto ad arte per fare vincere due campionati alla juventus, poi questo qua cambia sempre idea, una volta dice sistema inter un altra volta sistema milan..non si decide mai..


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Rubare per non vincere.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma che pagliaccio. Che schifo l'Italia, questo ha ancora la libertà di aprire bocca. Mafioso ladro.


----------



## Tom! (13 Settembre 2013)

Dopo quello che hanno combinato a Moggi come minimo dovrebbe continuare a parlare per un altro paio di secoli!
Sono curioso di sentire se c'è qualcosa di ancora più clamoroso del "spinga Meani, spinga..".


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2013)

Gli unici che rubano per non vincere una mazza


----------



## 2515 (13 Settembre 2013)

Eh già, abbiamo rubato per perdere a favore della juve, per danneggiare la juve stessa. Ma questo da quando ha smesso di ladrare si è dato al crack?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dopo quello che hanno combinato a Moggi come minimo dovrebbe continuare a parlare per un altro paio di secoli!
> Sono curioso di sentire se c'è qualcosa di ancora più clamoroso del "spinga Meani, spinga..".


Rubare per vincere, in dieci anni, quanto? Due scudetti?


----------



## Graxx (13 Settembre 2013)

a parte tutto...esiste una cosa chiamata prescrizione...


----------



## Brain84 (13 Settembre 2013)

Sono passati 7 anni! Sarebbe ora di piantarla con questi teatrini ignobili.


----------



## peppe75 (13 Settembre 2013)

Moggi Moggi sai che ti dico........................ ma và a cagàr!!
come no? la rube tutte mammolette loro!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma quanto parla sto ladro.....


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2013)

però dai così tornerebbero i conti 

scudetto 2004 revocato
scudetto 2005 restituito alla Juve
scudetto 2006 restituito alla Juve
scudetto 2011 all'Inter

Juve 31 scudetti, Inter 18 

tutto a posto a ferragosto


----------



## rossovero (13 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> AHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH
> 
> Sì. Come il fallo di Zebina su Crespo, oppure i rigori non concessi a Siena. Abbiamo rubato per arrivare secondi quarant'anni di fila



O Kaladze strangolato in area a Torino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2013)

ma non doveva venire da noi questo nel 2006?


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2013)

Diciamo che tutte le big quell'anno fecero degli illeciti e la Juve fu penalizzata, perchè Moggi fu l'autore di queste cose, ma vabbè accetto anche la nostra penalizzazione la stagione dopo, però l'Inter che doveva pagare, fu clamorosamente favorita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2013)

Il dono della parola mi sembra eccessivo per Moggi.


----------



## runner (13 Settembre 2013)

ma ancora parla questo?

ma ancora deve dire cose?


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allora siamo insemenii.rubiamo per arrivare secondi.





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> AHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH
> 
> Sì. Come il fallo di Zebina su Crespo, oppure i rigori non concessi a Siena. Abbiamo rubato per arrivare secondi quarant'anni di fila





dyablo65 ha scritto:


> beh e' ovvio chiunque corrompe o paga qualcuno per non vincere...
> 
> ma vai a ca....sa va'......





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rubare per non vincere.



Il Geniale Sistema Milan 

Siamo sempre anni luce avanti agli altri


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2013)

In Europa abbiamo vinto 2 Champions e ne abbiamo gettate forse un paio (una di sicuro).
Avevamo un megasquadrone, quindi abbiamo avuto bisogno di rubare per vincere ... 1 scudetto?



Se restituissero alla Juve i 2 scudetti, per non sentir parlare più di Calciopoli mi andrebbe pure bene.
Basta, ho la nausea.


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2013)

Questo deve ringraziare qualche divinità che non sono mai uscite allo scoperto le ruberie degli anni precedenti. Altro che Serie B, questi meritavano la C. Quando si tratta di Calciopoli dovrebbero cucirsi le labbra con il filo spinato


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Settembre 2013)

mi sto defecando sotto 

con tutto lo schifo che ha fatto al calcio italiano dovrebbe avere solo il buonsenso di tacere, ladro


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma non dovrebbe essere considerato illecito, per Moggi, parlare, in quanto contrario al buon costume?


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2013)

Moggi, hai fatto più danni della grandine, ma la decenza di scomparire per sempre nell oblio non ce l hai?


----------



## Tom! (13 Settembre 2013)

Non mi va di discutere di calciopoli con chi non è mai andato oltre l'articoletto della gazzetta, però mi chiedo cosa sia cambiato per voi dal 2005 ad oggi. 
Oppure mi chiedo quale partita la juve abbia alterato, quale decisione arbitrale di quei due anni fosse stata viziata da errori di arbitri corrotti. Quale giro di denaro ci fosse stato in quei due anni per avvalersi degli arbitri (e non parlatemi di "se eri nel giro facevi la serie a" perché più volte si è fatto notare come quando veniva avvantaggiata la juve c'erano mesi di stop per gli arbitri). 

Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è".
Che cacchio, quando c'è un caso c'è sempre un movente, un colpevole, ma soprattutto c'è sempre "il caso"! Ad esempio per i casi di omicidio si può dire che X ha ucciso Y.
Nel caso di calciopoli vorrei sentirmi dire cosa ha fatto X ad Y ma quando lo chiedo si va sempre in caciara.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non mi va di discutere di calciopoli con chi non è mai andato oltre l'articoletto della gazzetta, però mi chiedo cosa sia cambiato per voi dal 2005 ad oggi.
> Oppure mi chiedo quale partita la juve abbia alterato, quale decisione arbitrale di quei due anni fosse stata viziata da errori di arbitri corrotti. Quale giro di denaro ci fosse stato in quei due anni per avvalersi degli arbitri (e non parlatemi di "se eri nel giro facevi la serie a" perché più volte si è fatto notare come quando veniva avvantaggiata la juve c'erano mesi di stop per gli arbitri).
> 
> Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è".
> ...


Senti lasciamo perdere questi discorsi. Juventus-Milan 0-0 grida ancora vendetta.


----------



## Tom! (13 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Senti lasciamo perdere questi discorsi. Juventus-Milan 0-0 grida ancora vendetta.



Ecco là. Come voleva dimostrare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ecco là. Come voleva dimostrare.


Certo che ho dimostrato, avete ladrato quell'anno e siete finiti dritti in B apposta. Ed era pure poco, perché era stata chiesta la C. Non farmi parlare che è meglio.


----------



## Tom! (13 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Certo che ho dimostrato, avete ladrato quell'anno e siete finiti dritti in B apposta. Ed era pure poco, perché era stata chiesta la C. Non farmi parlare che è meglio.



_Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è"._

Risposta: Avete ladrato e siete finiti in serie b. 

Che parliamo a fare di questo argomento, faccio finta che abbiate ragione tanto non ha senso cercare di informarvi.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> _Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è"._
> 
> Risposta: Avete ladrato e siete finiti in serie b.
> 
> Che parliamo a fare di questo argomento, faccio finta che abbiate ragione tanto non ha senso cercare di informarvi.



Io trovo dannatamente stupido continuare a rivangare quegli avvenimenti. Come trovo stupido da parte della Juventus ora che è tornata a vincere ritirare fuori quei discorsi. Perchè lo fa? 

Tanto gli juventini si sentono vittime del sistema, tutte le altre vittime della Juventus, quindi è impossibile esser d'accordo.


----------



## Djici (13 Settembre 2013)

non capisco come io da milanista posso essere daccordo che il milan non avrebbe mai dovuto "fare spingere meani" mentre loro hanno chiaramente rubato, chiuso arbitri e quant'altro ma invece non riescono a dire che effetivamente avevano colpe...

ma uno juventino onesto riusciro una volta a trovarlo ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> _Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è"._
> 
> Risposta: Avete ladrato e siete finiti in serie b.
> 
> Che parliamo a fare di questo argomento, faccio finta che abbiate ragione tanto non ha senso cercare di informarvi.


Ma puoi fare finta quanto ti pare. Tanto fare finta di niente e bearvi solo delle vittorie, anche se ottenute con comportamenti machiavellici, è la vostra storia... in Italia però. In Europa non a caso contate come il due di briscola.


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma puoi fare finta quanto ti pare. Tanto fare finta di niente e bearvi solo delle vittorie, anche se ottenute con comportamenti machiavellici, è la vostra storia... in Italia però. In Europa non a caso contate come il due di briscola.


''In Europa non a caso contate come il due di briscola''.
Meglio evidenziare questa frase


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Settembre 2013)

La squadra più idio.ta al Mondo: rubare per arrivare secondi.

A Moggi... ma 'mpiccate che è meglio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> _Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è"._
> 
> Risposta: Avete ladrato e siete finiti in serie b.
> 
> Che parliamo a fare di questo argomento, faccio finta che abbiate ragione tanto non ha senso cercare di informarvi.


Quindi adesso Moggi non avrebbe colpe?


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> _Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è"._
> 
> Risposta: Avete ladrato e siete finiti in serie b.
> 
> Che parliamo a fare di questo argomento, faccio finta che abbiate ragione tanto non ha senso cercare di informarvi.



puoi tirare in ballo tutte le intercettazioni di questo mondo, ma niente mi farà pensare che lo scudetto 2004/2005 lo avete DERUBATO  juve-milan 0-0 fu una cosa veramente ridicola poi, per non parlare del ritorno a san siro con cafu che neanche con la maglia quasi strappata ha preso il rigore per trattenuta di caccavaro, che per non farsi mancare nulla ha anche parato un tiro al posto di buffon


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non mi va di discutere di calciopoli con chi non è mai andato oltre l'articoletto della gazzetta, però mi chiedo cosa sia cambiato per voi dal 2005 ad oggi.
> Oppure mi chiedo quale partita la juve abbia alterato, quale decisione arbitrale di quei due anni fosse stata viziata da errori di arbitri corrotti. Quale giro di denaro ci fosse stato in quei due anni per avvalersi degli arbitri (e non parlatemi di "se eri nel giro facevi la serie a" perché più volte si è fatto notare come quando veniva avvantaggiata la juve c'erano mesi di stop per gli arbitri).
> 
> Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, vorrei solo capire in semplici parole e poche righe per quale motivo quest'uomo "meno parla e meglio è".
> ...



Aldilà delle affermazioni da ultras La situazione non è semplice ma ormai è decisamente delineata è alla fine riflette pienamente la società italiana

Moggi chiaramente non è mai andato direttamente da un arbitro a offirgli soldi per comprare una partita o cose simili, stile Preziosi per intenderci
Per questo non è possibile trovare prove inconfutabili, un po come i grandi gangster del passato o i mafiosi, tutti sanno ma nessuno può provare

Moggi usava la sua enorme influenza, già consolidata dai tempi del napoli, e che gli permetteva tra l'altro di far giocare tranquillamente Maradona imbottito di Cocaina senza timori per l'antidoping

Con essa condizionava le designazioni e gli arbitri in maniera indiretta, le altre società più o meno sapevano, ma ben lungi dallo scandalizzarsi tentavano a loro volta, con risultati meno eclatanti, di imporre la propria di influenza

Al milan sapevano ma invece di appellarsi alla giustizia e alla correttezza sportiva, cercavano anche loro qualche intrallazzo, non disdegnando nel frattempo di portare avanti i propri interessi a braccetto con la juve in altri ambiti, il Galliani Presidente di lega ad esempio è stata una concessione di Moggi per potersi meglio spartire i diritti tv a danno delle aòtre società

Insomma una situazzione non dissimile da quella politica degli ultimi 20 anni in cui Pd e PDL non si risparmiano colpi per tentare di aumentare l'influenza sulle istituzioni e le lobby italiane e nello stesso tempo viaggiano a braccetto per mantenere la loro posizione di dominio incontrastato

Quello che è veramente imbarazzante sia nell'uno che nel'altro caso sono i rispettivi tifosi o elettori che invece di essere totalmente disgustati e di ribellarsi per il comportamento delle proprie squadre e formazioni elettorali cercano di difendere l'indifendibile con la scusante che tanto la controparte non è migliore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Settembre 2013)

almilan ha scritto:


> in un paese normale questo qui non avrebbe più aperto bocca per secoli



.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quello che è veramente imbarazzante sia nell'uno che nel'altro caso sono i rispettivi tifosi o elettori che invece di essere totalmente disgustati e di ribellarsi per il comportamento delle proprie squadre e formazioni elettorali cercano di difendere l'indifendibile con la scusante che tanto la controparte non è migliore


Queste ultime righe sono sacrosante.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Settembre 2013)

E dove le avrebbero trovate le intercettazioni? Hanno accesso agli archivi della magistratura?


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle affermazioni da ultras La situazione non è semplice ma ormai è decisamente delineata è alla fine riflette pienamente la società italiana
> 
> Moggi chiaramente non è mai andato direttamente da un arbitro a offirgli soldi per comprare una partita o cose simili, stile Preziosi per intenderci
> Per questo non è possibile trovare prove inconfutabili, un po come i grandi gangster del passato o i mafiosi, tutti sanno ma nessuno può provare
> ...




Mi fa piacere aver trovato almeno un post argomentato a differenza dei soliti inutili post da ultras. Grazie.

Comunque come è evidente Calciopoli non è altro che un castello costruito con delle ipotesi che con gli anni sono state modificate clamorosamente (campionati NON ALTERATI).
Io sinceramente non sono un eunuco di Moggi, ma alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso (intercettazioni di altre società trovate SOLO dai legali di Moggi, Paparesta mai chiuso nello spogliatoio, Meani che spingeva e sapeva con ore di anticipo rispetto a Moggi delle designazioni, Facchetti che si augurava che l'arbitro riuscisse a "smuovere la casella della vittoria" ecc.) non posso accettare tacitamente quello che è successo.

Io da UOMO piuttosto che da TIFOSO fossi in voi avrei almeno il coraggio di andare al di là dell'essere "ultras" e capirei quanto questa vicenda sia stata losca (che ha rovinato la vita di tante persone innocenti) e spingerei per la sua chiarezza, perché solo quando tutto sarà chiaro si chiuderà definitivamente.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2013)

Moggi non fa manco testo dai, ha fatto finire le carriere di allenatori o calciatori a lui scomodi. Zeman guardacaso non ha mai allenato a certi livelli, Dino Baggio che s'è messo contro ha chiuso con nazionale e club importanti. Ho fatto due esempi, potrei farne altri.

Moggi aveva un giro che solo lui sa.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere aver trovato almeno un post argomentato a differenza dei soliti inutili post da ultras. Grazie.
> 
> Comunque come è evidente Calciopoli non è altro che un castello costruito con delle ipotesi che con gli anni sono state modificate clamorosamente (campionati NON ALTERATI).
> Io sinceramente non sono un eunuco di Moggi, ma alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso (intercettazioni di altre società trovate SOLO dai legali di Moggi, Paparesta mai chiuso nello spogliatoio, Meani che spingeva e sapeva con ore di anticipo rispetto a Moggi delle designazioni, Facchetti che si augurava che l'arbitro riuscisse a "smuovere la casella della vittoria" ecc.) non posso accettare tacitamente quello che è successo.
> ...


Chiaro cosa??? Che tutti hanno le mani sporche??? Ma voi ricordate il famoso scandalo del Totonero??? Solo il Milan e la Lazio pagarono, mentre altre squadre (la Juventus, con la tanto decantata partita Bologna-Juve) nulla di nulla, perchè erano superprotette, mentre il Milan era un agnellino inerme. Quindi inutile fare la morale, quando si ha il passato pieno di scheletri.


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Moggi non fa manco testo dai, ha fatto finire le carriere di allenatori o calciatori a lui scomodi. Zeman guardacaso non ha mai allenato a certi livelli, Dino Baggio che s'è messo contro ha chiuso con nazionale e club importanti. Ho fatto due esempi, potrei farne altri.
> 
> Moggi aveva un giro che solo lui sa.



Abbiamo riesumato anche Zeman! LoL

Vabbè comunque c'è stato un solo post argomentato, sono sorpreso temevo non ce ne sarebbe stato nemmeno uno, mi è andata bene!


----------



## folletto (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Abbiamo riesumato anche Zeman! LoL
> 
> Vabbè comunque c'è stato un solo post argomentato, sono sorpreso temevo non ce ne sarebbe stato nemmeno uno, mi è andata bene!



E già, in un forum di tifosi i topic dovrebbero essere tutti argomentati, equilibrati etc etc........pure la faccina che sorride a fine post


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2013)

Quello che non riesco a capire da tom/popolo juventino... ''si rosika'' perche la juve ha pagato in modo esagerato rispetto ad altre squadre(e in questa situazione posso anche dargli ragione)o altrimenti pensa che la juve di allora ha vinto in modo regolare senza macchia? ...
Ma non mi venga a dire che era la piu forte in italia perche in quel periodo il milan dal 2003 al 2007 ha vinto 2 champions,perso una finale ai rigori,perso in semifinale(contro il barcellona di ronaldinho e il goal annullato a sheva grida ancora vendetta),perso un quarto di finale strano...ma quello fu un anno strano per tutte le big d'europa.


----------



## Brontolo (14 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allora siamo insemenii.rubiamo per arrivare secondi.





- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Quello che non riesco a capire da tom/popolo juventino... *''si rosika'' perche la juve ha pagato in modo esagerato rispetto ad altre squadre*(e in questa situazione posso anche dargli ragione)o altrimenti pensa che la juve di allora ha vinto in modo regolare senza macchia? ...
> Ma non mi venga a dire che era la piu forte in italia perche in quel periodo il milan dal 2003 al 2007 ha vinto 2 champions,perso una finale ai rigori,perso in semifinale(contro il barcellona di ronaldinho e il goal annullato a sheva grida ancora vendetta),perso un quarto di finale strano...ma quello fu un anno strano per tutte le big d'europa.



esatto


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quello che non riesco a capire da tom/popolo juventino... ''si rosika'' perche la juve ha pagato in modo esagerato rispetto ad altre squadre(e in questa situazione posso anche dargli ragione)o altrimenti pensa che la juve di allora ha vinto in modo regolare senza macchia? ...
> Ma non mi venga a dire che era la piu forte in italia perche in quel periodo il milan dal 2003 al 2007 ha vinto 2 champions,perso una finale ai rigori,perso in semifinale(contro il barcellona di ronaldinho e il goal annullato a sheva grida ancora vendetta),perso un quarto di finale strano...ma quello fu un anno strano per tutte le big d'europa.



Capello è stata una pippa in europa. Tutto qua. Sinceramente poi la juve negli ultimi 20 anni ha fatto 4 finali di champions che non è affatto poco, quindi non mi pare che stiamo parlando di una squadra che vince ma a stento supera i gironi, ma questo è un altro discorso.

Io non rosico, io voglio che sia fatta giustizia. Non esiste una partita alterata. Non esiste una cupola. Gli arbitri coinvolti, dopo la sentenza Giraudo, sono stati quasi tutti assolti (dopo avergli rovinato la vita però). Non è mai stato chiuso negli spogliatoi Paparesta. Non è mai esistita nessuna "combriccola romana". Non è vero che Moggi sapeva prima degli altri le designazioni (Meani spesso e volentieri era il primo). Non è vero che solo Moggi parlava con i designatori (lo facevano tutti). Non è vero che i sorteggi fossero stati alterati.

Calciopoli è stato un collage di tante intercettazioni volto a creare un teorema. Inoltre ci sono tante cose oscure intorno a questo processo, sto parlando di telecom, delle indagini che si focalizzano quasi del tutto sulle intercettazioni di Moggi, tant'è che le intercettazioni scottanti degli altri dirigenti sono state trovate dalla difesa di Moggi, non dai carabinieri, ecc.
Moggi era un millantatore (e questo l'ha fregato ancora di più) che come tutti gli altri faceva il suo per tutelarsi, ovviamente pensare che la squadra di Berlusconi e Galliani fosse soggiogata da un capostazione è pura utopia-ultras.

Che dovremmo fare alla luce di tutto ciò? Dovremmo dire "eh vabbè, dai che fa, pazienza"? Oppure "eddai dal processo penale è emersa tutta questa *****, ci hanno detto che non ci sono prove di alterazione del campionato, però dai..sono passati tanti anni, lasciamo stare"? Voi fareste così?


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

Premesso che quest'essere in un paese normale non dovrebbe avere diritto di parola.

Perchè non ci spiega cosa si diceva con il suo caro amico Bertini in quelle 42 (QUARANTADUE) telefonate precedenti Juve-Milan? O per lui è normale chiamare 42 volte un arbitro prima di una partita arbitrata in quel modo scandaloso e palesemente indirizzata a favore di un squadra? O perchè non ci parla del suo carissimo amico Agricola e della prescrizione per doping che caratterizzò l'EPOpea bianconera degli anni 90.

Dara parola a Moggi è come chiamare Tot; Riina a parlare di legalità.


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Premesso che quest'essere in un paese normale non dovrebbe avere diritto di parola.
> 
> Perchè non ci spiega cosa si diceva con il suo caro amico Bertini in quelle 42 (QUARANTADUE) telefonate precedenti Juve-Milan? O per lui è normale chiamare 42 volte un arbitro prima di una partita arbitrata in quel modo scandaloso e palesemente indirizzata a favore di un squadra? O perchè non ci parla del suo carissimo amico Agricola e della prescrizione per doping che caratterizzò l'EPOpea bianconera degli anni 90.
> 
> Dara parola a Moggi è come chiamare Tot; Riina a parlare di legalità.



Quando che leggo queste cose che mi sale un senso di rassegnazione.
C'era traffico telefonico nel posto X e nel posto Y ? Ok, bene, probabilmente Moggi stava nel posto Y e bertini nel posto X, ed ecco qua la storia delle 42 telefonate. 
Intanto però, in aula:
_"Nel corso dell’udienza del processo di Napoli del 16/03/2010 l’avvocato Messeri della difesa di Paolo Bertini ha chiesto al colonnello Auricchio se i carabinieri avessero mai intercettato una telefonata con protagonista attivo l’ex arbitro Bertini. Auricchio ha risposto di no. "_

Di questo però non interessa. L'importante è ricordarsi il titolo dei giornali del 2006 "42 chiamate per truccare juve-milan".
Ma anche solo a logica che senso ha chiamare 42 volte una persona? Cioè nemmeno Berlusconi e la Santaché si chiamano così tanto. A me se mi chiamano 5 volte in un paio di ore li prendo per pazzi.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle affermazioni da ultras La situazione non è semplice ma ormai è decisamente delineata è alla fine riflette pienamente la società italiana
> 
> Moggi chiaramente non è mai andato direttamente da un arbitro a offirgli soldi per comprare una partita o cose simili, stile Preziosi per intenderci
> Per questo non è possibile trovare prove inconfutabili, un po come i grandi gangster del passato o i mafiosi, tutti sanno ma nessuno può provare
> ...



Concordo in toto.
Calciopoli mi ha davvero disgustato.
Se per questo, io credo che nel mondo del calcio, come in ogni "mondo" dove girano così tanti soldi, il più pulito abbia la rogna.
Non si può negare, in questo gli juventini credo abbiano ragione, che il processo di Calciopoli sia stato portato a termine in maniera troppo frettolosa. Se non mi sbaglio, però, già la presunta alterazione dei risultati dovrebbe essere considerata come illecito sportivo.
Spesso ho sentito il ragionamento "Beh, ma anche gli altri rubavano". Faccio un esempio stupido. Su 20 persone 10 hanno rubato: 1 persona 10 mele, 4 persone mele e le restanti 5 persone 2 mele a testa. La squadra che ha rubato 10 mele, se crede di aver pagato ingiustamente perché non era la sola ad aver rubato, sbaglia, così come sbagliano le altre a pensare "Eh, ma per poter sopravvivere abbiamo rubato le mele anche noi". Ovviamente con una gravità diversa, tutte e 10 le persone sono dei ladri. Per non nominare né Milan né Juve, trovo scandaloso che si sia fatto di tutto per cercare di salvare la Lazio, ad esempio. Il Milan è andato in Champions, vero (con le nuove regole create proprio dopo questo caso non ci sarebbe potuto andare), ma se alla Lazio avessero dato un punto in più di penalizzazione se ne sarebbe andata in B. La Fiorentina con i Della Valle che vogliono fare tanto i santarellini non mi pare abbia fatto qualcosa di diverso rispetto a Juve, Milan, Lazio e tutte le società indagate. Anch'io credo che tutte queste squadre sapessero del potere di Moggi, ma hanno deciso, per difendersi, di mettersi a rubare anche loro. Magari non hanno ottenuto niente, ma già il solo tentativo di alterare i risultati va condannato. Sinceramente, se si fosse fermato il campionato e si fosse fatta un'analisi più approfondita, credo che avrebbero dovuto mandare in B e in C quasi tutte le squadre di Serie A. Poi si dovrebbe aprire un discorso anche sulla disputa 29/31 scudetti della Juve, ma dovrei scrivere un altro papiro.


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto.
> Calciopoli mi ha davvero disgustato.
> Se per questo, io credo che nel mondo del calcio, come in ogni "mondo" dove girano così tanti soldi, il più pulito abbia la rogna.
> Non si può negare, in questo gli juventini credo abbiano ragione, che il processo di Calciopoli sia stato portato a termine in maniera troppo frettolosa. Se non mi sbaglio, però, già la presunta alterazione dei risultati dovrebbe essere considerata come illecito sportivo.
> *Spesso ho sentito il ragionamento "Beh, ma anche gli altri rubavano". Faccio un esempio stupido. Su 20 persone 10 hanno rubato: 1 persona 10 mele, 4 persone mele e le restanti 5 persone 2 mele a testa. La squadra che ha rubato 10 mele, se crede di aver pagato ingiustamente perché non era la sola ad aver rubato, sbaglia, così come sbagliano le altre a pensare "Eh, ma per poter sopravvivere abbiamo rubato le mele anche noi". Ovviamente con una gravità diversa, tutte e 10 le persone sono dei ladri. *Per non nominare né Milan né Juve, trovo scandaloso che si sia fatto di tutto per cercare di salvare la Lazio, ad esempio. Il Milan è andato in Champions, vero (con le nuove regole create proprio dopo questo caso non ci sarebbe potuto andare), ma se alla Lazio avessero dato un punto in più di penalizzazione se ne sarebbe andata in B. La Fiorentina con i Della Valle che vogliono fare tanto i santarellini non mi pare abbia fatto qualcosa di diverso rispetto a Juve, Milan, Lazio e tutte le società indagate. Anch'io credo che tutte queste squadre sapessero del potere di Moggi, ma hanno deciso, per difendersi, di mettersi a rubare anche loro. Magari non hanno ottenuto niente, ma già il solo tentativo di alterare i risultati va condannato. Sinceramente, se si fosse fermato il campionato e si fosse fatta un'analisi più approfondita, credo che avrebbero dovuto mandare in B e in C quasi tutte le squadre di Serie A. Poi si dovrebbe aprire un discorso anche sulla disputa 29/31 scudetti della Juve, ma dovrei scrivere un altro papiro.



Ma noi non la pensiamo così. Così la pensate voi. 
Io penso che sia stato un malcostume comune certamente da condannare, ma visto che è stato appunto COMUNE e che almeno a quanto detto dalla senteza di primo grado NON ha portato all'alterazione di campionati, per quale motivo la juve non deve avere quei due scudi?


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> 
> esatto


ma per la maggior parte dei giuventini non è cosi.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma noi non la pensiamo così. Così la pensate voi.
> Io penso che sia stato un malcostume comune certamente da condannare, ma visto che è stato appunto COMUNE e che almeno a quanto detto dalla senteza di primo grado NON ha portato all'alterazione di campionati, per quale motivo la juve non deve avere quei due scudi?



Non mi stavo riferendo agli juventini, ma alla varie tifoserie in generale.
Per me quegli scudetti non dovevano essere assegnati a nessuno e penserei lo stesso se fossero stati tolti al Milan.
Ho trovato ridicola l'assegnazione dello scudetto all'Inter che è arrivata 2152891291010 punti dietro alla Juve nel campionato 2005/2006, ma l'unico messaggio forte che si sarebbe potuto e dovuto dare era la non assegnazione del titolo, per testimoniare che quei campionati erano stati alterati. Se la Juve ha rubato, perché dovrebbero restituirle gli scudetti solamente perché anche altre squadre hanno rubato? Non cambia la gravità di quanto è accaduto.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2013)

piuttosto che intercettazioni guardiamo i fatti: quel juve milan fu palesemente falsato,inutile negarlo (cosi come altre partite..). partite falsate=campionato compromesso...= scudetto non valido. cosa c'è da capire? la juve era la squadra più adatta a vincere la serie A,non era necessario ricorrere a certi mezzi. ma l'ha fatto. io giudico quello che ho visto sul campo con i miei occhi. e se i tifosi juventini sono diventati tutti laureati in giurisprudenza evidentemente la loro squadra qualcosa ha combinato...anche il milan doveva andare in B,comunque. ma gli scudetti son 29,poi potete dire quello che volete.


----------



## Marilson (14 Settembre 2013)

il campionato 2005/06 è stata una rapina a mano armata nei nostri confronti e questo ancora parla?


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION]

Potete avere tutte le vostre opionini, ma rimangono tali. La realtà è ben diversa e non vi interessa conoscerla.
Campionati non alterati, questo dice la sentenza, rassegnatevi almeno fino al secondo grado, se dovesse cambiare qualcosa.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Che vita triste quella dello juventino, è da due anni che vincono lo scudetto e stanno ancora a rimuginare su quei due scudetti ladrati tolti doverosamente dalle grinfie di Moggi & friends.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION]
> 
> Potete avere tutte le vostre opionini, ma rimangono tali. La realtà è ben diversa e non vi interessa conoscerla.
> Campionati non alterati, questo dice la sentenza, rassegnatevi almeno fino al secondo grado, se dovesse cambiare qualcosa.


Quindi immagino che Moggi sia stato condannato per associazione a delinquere per aver rubato delle caramelle.
Ah, singolare il fatto che quando le sentenze portano a qualcosa che può pararvi il sedere le citate, quelle negative non vengono citate mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2013)

Per la giustizia sportiva, tra l'alterazione effettiva e la presunta tale non vi è alcuna differenza.
Le prove sono state più che sufficienti per poter affermare che più club hanno cercato di alterare l'andamento del/dei campionato/i. Poi se ci sono riusciti o meno, questo ha ben poca importanza.
A me di quegli scudetti non interessa proprio niente, ve li possono pure dare.
Mi andrebbe anche bene purché non si parli più di Calciopoli che mi ha ampiamente nauseato da tempo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi stavo riferendo agli juventini, ma alla varie tifoserie in generale.
> Per me quegli scudetti non dovevano essere assegnati a nessuno e penserei lo stesso se fossero stati tolti al Milan.
> Ho trovato ridicola l'assegnazione dello scudetto all'Inter che è arrivata 2152891291010 punti dietro alla Juve nel campionato 2005/2006, ma l'unico messaggio forte che si sarebbe potuto e dovuto dare era la non assegnazione del titolo, per testimoniare che quei campionati erano stati alterati. Se la Juve ha rubato, perché dovrebbero restituirle gli scudetti solamente perché anche altre squadre hanno rubato? Non cambia la gravità di quanto è accaduto.


Amen, quello che ho detto io prima, perchè favorire una squadra che ha rubato lo stesso (Inter) ? Quei due scudetti dovevano essere vacanti, punto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi immagino che Moggi sia stato condannato per associazione a delinquere per aver rubato delle caramelle.
> Ah, singolare il fatto che quando le sentenze portano a qualcosa che può pararvi il sedere le citate, quelle negative non vengono citate mai.


Non finirebbe qui, ci sarebbero le lamentele degli interisti, ergo, Calciopoli non finirà mai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere aver trovato almeno un post argomentato a differenza dei soliti inutili post da ultras. Grazie.
> 
> Comunque come è evidente Calciopoli non è altro che un castello costruito con delle ipotesi che con gli anni sono state modificate clamorosamente (campionati NON ALTERATI).
> Io sinceramente non sono un eunuco di Moggi, ma alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso (intercettazioni di altre società trovate SOLO dai legali di Moggi, Paparesta mai chiuso nello spogliatoio, Meani che spingeva e sapeva con ore di anticipo rispetto a Moggi delle designazioni, Facchetti che si augurava che l'arbitro riuscisse a "smuovere la casella della vittoria" ecc.) non posso accettare tacitamente quello che è successo.
> ...


Le inutilità le affermi tu, visto che il tuo discorso è basato su fondamenta di argilla. Argomentare una risposta non è complicato, ma le premesse da cui parti tu sono palesemente errate. E qui non si tratta di essere tifosi o meno. Il solo fatto di avere assunto comportamenti poco trasparenti, con la diffusione di schede svizzere ad hoc per evitare di essere intercettati, rappresenta una prova che ci siano stati degli atteggiamenti oserei dire poco limpidi da parte del signor Moggi. Questo credo sia assolutamente lapalissiano, chiaro, scontato, incontrovertibile. 
Di che parlavano secondo te al telefono? Di donne e di motori? Dai per favore che non ci credi neanche tu.
Che poi anche altri abbiano commesso degli errori è vero, però ciò che non sopporto è la metamorfosi che ha subito Moggi secondo gli juventini: da carnefice è diventato vittima, insieme alla Juventus e il suo verbo è ormai pari a quello di Cristo... morto e sepolto ora è resuscitato... Un altro po' e le sue frasi verranno raccolte in un testo sacro chiamato La Bibbia di Moggi e voi juventini finirete per spippettarvi sopra di essa con la sciarpa bianconera facendone l'esegesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION]
> 
> Potete avere tutte le vostre opionini, ma rimangono tali. La realtà è ben diversa e non vi interessa conoscerla.
> Campionati non alterati, questo dice la sentenza, rassegnatevi almeno fino al secondo grado, se dovesse cambiare qualcosa.


Chissenefrega, ve li ridiano quei campionati.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION]
> 
> Potete avere tutte le vostre opionini, ma rimangono tali. La realtà è ben diversa e non vi interessa conoscerla.
> Campionati non alterati, questo dice la sentenza, rassegnatevi almeno fino al secondo grado, se dovesse cambiare qualcosa.


Riprendeteveli pure gli scudetti, ai tifosi milanisti non è che cambi molto.


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

Un altro concetto interessante è che Moggi poteva pure andare a stuprare Bergamo e Paieretto minacciandoli con una pistola, alla juve questo non tange finché non ci sono partite alterate.

Comunque siamo solo al primo appello, per farsi un'idea più chiara bisognerà attendere. Però quello che dico è che Moggi ha tutto il diritto di parlare perché la vicenda è meno chiara di quella che dipingete voi. Peace


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non esiste una partita alterata. Non esiste una cupola. Gli arbitri coinvolti, dopo la sentenza Giraudo, sono stati quasi tutti assolti (dopo avergli rovinato la vita però). Non è mai stato chiuso negli spogliatoi Paparesta. Non è mai esistita nessuna "combriccola romana". Non è vero che Moggi sapeva prima degli altri le designazioni (Meani spesso e volentieri era il primo). Non è vero che solo Moggi parlava con i designatori (lo facevano tutti). Non è vero che i sorteggi fossero stati alterati.


Allora, non esiste una cupola dici, sentenze alla mano io leggo che:
*Luciano Moggi*, in veste di direttore generale della Juventus; *Antonio Giraudo* in veste di amministratore delegato della Juventus; *Innocenzo Mazzini*, vice presidente della Federazione italiana giuoco calcio; *Bergamo e Pairetto*, nelle vesti di designatori arbitrali della stagione 2004/2005 in quanto commissari della Commissione Nazionale Arbitri, *Tullio Lanese*, presidente dell'Associazione italiana arbitri, *De Santis, Racalbuto, Cassarà, Dattilo, Bertini, Gabrieli, Pieri,* tutti arbitri a disposizione della C.A.N.,* Ambrosino, Baglioni,* assistenti di gara della C.A.N., *Fazi*, impiegato della Federazione Italiana Giuoco Calcio, *Mazzei*, vicecommissario della C.A.N, *Ghirelli*, segretario della Federazione Italia Giuoco Calcio, *Fabiani*, direttore sportivo del Messina e *Scardina*, giornalista, si associavano tra loro e con altre persone in corso d'identificazione avendo già nel passato condizionato l'esito di campionati di calcio di serie A con particolare riguardo a quello del 1999/2000 che fu sostanzialmente alterato fino alla penultima giornata attraverso uno stabile vincolo associativo realizzato e costantemente alimentato da molteplici contatti telefonici rilevati su numerose utenze, alcune riservatissime, fornite dallo stesso Moggi e da Fabiani ai designatori arbitrali Bergamo e Pairetto, agli arbitri Racalbuto, Cassarà, Dattilo, Bertini, Gabriele, De Santis, Pieri, all'assistenze Ambrosino, nonché a Romeo Paparesta, padre di Ganluca e reiterati contatti personali avvenuti tra i componenti del sodalizio ovvero tra costoro e soggetti estranei all'organizzazione,*finalizzati al conseguimento di una consolidata egemonia sia all'interno del settore arbitrale, sia, più in generale, in seno alla F.I.G.C. e comunque al condizionamento del campionato di calcio di serie A e di serie B, allo scopo di commettere una serie indeterminata di delitti di frode in competizioni sportive, ponendo in essere altresì strumentali condotte delittuose finalizzate al procacciamento di notizie segrete o riservate concernenti l'esistenza d indagini giudiziarie o condotte da organi della FIGC e comunque, attraverso la sistematica e reiterata realizzazioni di condotte illecite, allo scopo di predeterminare i risultati delle partite di calcio del campionato di serie A per la stagione 2004/2005*, non solo operando quindi sul piano sportivo ma determinando anche l'alterazione di equilibri di natura economico finanziaria relativi a talune società calcistiche e operando, in definitiva, a vantaggio di soggetti funzionali al *predetto progetto criminale* e penalizzando viceversa coloro che ad esso erano estranei; in particolare realizzavano il *programma criminale* sia attraverso delitti di frode in competizioni sportivi, di cui i capi che seguono, *mediante sistematici interventi che si proponevano e realizzavano la predeterminazione della quaterna arbitrale, addirittura intervenendo direttamente nella predisposizione della cd. griglie propedeutiche al sorteggio degli arbitri*.
A questo punto continua dicendo che si avvalevano delle loro posizioni di potere per raggiungere determinati obiettivi in favore di alcuni soggetti e in sfavore di altri: in favore di Galliani come presidente della Lega Nazionale Professionisti e di Carraro come presidente della figc, quindi contro i Della Valle che ostacolavano Galliani e contro Zeman che aveva denunciato l'uso di doping.
Dunque continua dicendo(non riporto letteralmente tutto)che venivano pianificate strategie volte a conseguire "indebiti vantaggi", volte a non segnalare le "plateali violazioni" di Moggi e Giraudo dopo Reggina-Juventus, volte a tutelare gli arbitri favorevoli alla Juventus e sfavorire quelli a sfavore della Juventus, volte ad influenzare trasmissioni sportive come Il Processo di Biscardi con l'aiuto del suddetto Scardina. Ancora, il progetto era volto ad utilizzare i suddetti Ghirellie e Carraro per "finalità di condizionamento degli organi della giustizia sportiva" "con particolare riguardo alla Corte di Appello Federale e alla Commissione degli agenti di calciatori". "perché tramite Innocenzo Mazzini venissero realizzate finalità di asservimento o di condizionamento dei vertici della FIGC perché venissero favoriti gli interessi di altre società sportive alleate al sodalizio(Messina, Reggina e Sassari Torres) e per garantire l'iscrizione al campionato di serie A 2005/2006 al Messina" per la quale non c'erano i presupposti, chiude dicendo...
*"In tal modo predeterminando gli esisti del campionato di calcio di serie A per la stagione 2004/2005 e più in generale controllando e condizionando l'intero sistema del calcio professionistico italiano nell'interesse della Juventus e delle altre società stabilmente o occasionalmente legate all'associazione(Messina, reggina, Lazio, Fiorentina, Arezzo, Sassari Torres ecc.)* *con l'aggravante per Luciano Moggi, Antonio Giraudo, Innocenzo Mazzini, Paolo Bergamo, Pier Luigi Pairetto, Massimo De Santis e Mariano Fabiani, di aver promosso, costituito e organizzato l'associazione"*

Alla luce di ciò i capi d'imputazione erano, sintetizzo perché capirai la fatica di riportare integralmente il testo...
B) Ammonizioni di Muntari, Pinzi e Di Michele, espulsione di Jankulovski in Brescia-Udinese, l'Udinese avrebbe dovuto affrontare la settimana successiva la Juventus. Predeterminazione del risultato e alterazione sorteggio.
C)Predeterminare il risultato e alterazione sorteggio di Siena-Juventus
D)Predeterminare e alterazione sorteggio Juventus-Chievo
E)Predeterminare e alterazione sorteggio Lecce-Juventus
F)Predeterminare e alterazione sorteggio Juventus-Lazio
G)Fiorentina-Bologna(alterazione sorteggio e ammonizione Nastase e Gamberini), la Fiorentina avrebbe dovuto affrontare la Juventus.
H)Predeterminazione Reggina-Brescia
I)Porta lo stesso capo G
L)Predeterminare Reggina-Cagliari
M)Predeterminare Juventus-Milan
N)Ammonizione ed espulsione di Pisano e Contini in Parma-Roma, Parma successiva avversaria della Juventus.
O)Perseguire risultato favorevole alla Juventus in Cagliari-Juventus
P)Predeterminazione Messina-Parma
Q)Predeterminare il risultato di Juventus-Udinese
R)Siena-Messina
S)Sampdoria-Reggina
T) Palermo-Lecce in relazione a Lecce-Messina
U)Chievo-Lazio
V)Lazio-Parma
Z)Roma-Juventus
A1)Messina-Reggina
A2)Inter-Fiorentina
A3)Siena-Milan, sconfitta del Milanc eh avrebbe agevolato la Juventus
A4)Milan-Chievo per un risultato favorevole al Milan
A5)Chievo-Fiorentina per un risultato favorevole ai viol
A6)Livorno-Siena
A7)Arezzo-Salernitana
A8)Palermo-Reggina
A9)Lazio-Fiorentina
A10)Lecce-Parma

Bergamo condannato per A, E, F, G, H, I, L, Q, S, U, V, A3, A4, A5, A10
De Santis condannato per A promotore e organizzatore E, G, I, L, A6, A10
Fabiani Mariano condannato per A, C, D, M, P, R 
Fazi condannato per A 
Dattilo condannato per A, B
Bertini condannato per A, C, M, P, R
Mazzini condannato per A, U, A3, A5, A10
Meani condannato per A4
*Moggi condannato per A,B,C,D,E,F,G,I,M,N,O,P,Q,R,Z,A5,A10*
Pairetto condannato per A,E,F,G,I, Q,U,V,A3
Scardina condannato per A
Puglisi condannato per A4
Racalbuto condannato per A,N,O,Z


Questo quello che son riuscito ad evincere dalle prime pagine della sentenza, mi sbaglierò, nel caso mi correggerete dato che siete diventati esperti in materia di giurisprudenza.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora, non esiste una cupola dici, sentenze alla mano io leggo che:
> *Luciano Moggi*, in veste di direttore generale della Juventus; *Antonio Giraudo* in veste di amministratore delegato della Juventus; *Innocenzo Mazzini*, vice presidente della Federazione italiana giuoco calcio; *Bergamo e Pairetto*, nelle vesti di designatori arbitrali della stagione 2004/2005 in quanto commissari della Commissione Nazionale Arbitri, *Tullio Lanese*, presidente dell'Associazione italiana arbitri, *De Santis, Racalbuto, Cassarà, Dattilo, Bertini, Gabrieli, Pieri,* tutti arbitri a disposizione della C.A.N.,* Ambrosino, Baglioni,* assistenti di gara della C.A.N., *Fazi*, impiegato della Federazione Italiana Giuoco Calcio, *Mazzei*, vicecommissario della C.A.N, *Ghirelli*, segretario della Federazione Italia Giuoco Calcio, *Fabiani*, direttore sportivo del Messina e *Scardina*, giornalista, si associavano tra loro e con altre persone in corso d'identificazione avendo già nel passato condizionato l'esito di campionati di calcio di serie A con particolare riguardo a quello del 1999/2000 che fu sostanzialmente alterato fino alla penultima giornata attraverso uno stabile vincolo associativo realizzato e costantemente alimentato da molteplici contatti telefonici rilevati su numerose utenze, alcune riservatissime, fornite dallo stesso Moggi e da Fabiani ai designatori arbitrali Bergamo e Pairetto, agli arbitri Racalbuto, Cassarà, Dattilo, Bertini, Gabriele, De Santis, Pieri, all'assistenze Ambrosino, nonché a Romeo Paparesta, padre di Ganluca e reiterati contatti personali avvenuti tra i componenti del sodalizio ovvero tra costoro e soggetti estranei all'organizzazione,*finalizzati al conseguimento di una consolidata egemonia sia all'interno del settore arbitrale, sia, più in generale, in seno alla F.I.G.C. e comunque al condizionamento del campionato di calcio di serie A e di serie B, allo scopo di commettere una serie indeterminata di delitti di frode in competizioni sportive, ponendo in essere altresì strumentali condotte delittuose finalizzate al procacciamento di notizie segrete o riservate concernenti l'esistenza d indagini giudiziarie o condotte da organi della FIGC e comunque, attraverso la sistematica e reiterata realizzazioni di condotte illecite, allo scopo di predeterminare i risultati delle partite di calcio del campionato di serie A per la stagione 2004/2005*, non solo operando quindi sul piano sportivo ma determinando anche l'alterazione di equilibri di natura economico finanziaria relativi a talune società calcistiche e operando, in definitiva, a vantaggio di soggetti funzionali al *predetto progetto criminale* e penalizzando viceversa coloro che ad esso erano estranei; in particolare realizzavano il *programma criminale* sia attraverso delitti di frode in competizioni sportivi, di cui i capi che seguono, *mediante sistematici interventi che si proponevano e realizzavano la predeterminazione della quaterna arbitrale, addirittura intervenendo direttamente nella predisposizione della cd. griglie propedeutiche al sorteggio degli arbitri*.
> A questo punto continua dicendo che si avvalevano delle loro posizioni di potere per raggiungere determinati obiettivi in favore di alcuni soggetti e in sfavore di altri: in favore di Galliani come presidente della Lega Nazionale Professionisti e di Carraro come presidente della figc, quindi contro i Della Valle che ostacolavano Galliani e contro Zeman che aveva denunciato l'uso di doping.
> Dunque continua dicendo(non riporto letteralmente tutto)che venivano pianificate strategie volte a conseguire "indebiti vantaggi", volte a non segnalare le "plateali violazioni" di Moggi e Giraudo dopo Reggina-Juventus, volte a tutelare gli arbitri favorevoli alla Juventus e sfavorire quelli a sfavore della Juventus, volte ad influenzare trasmissioni sportive come Il Processo di Biscardi con l'aiuto del suddetto Scardina. Ancora, il progetto era volto ad utilizzare i suddetti Ghirellie e Carraro per "finalità di condizionamento degli organi della giustizia sportiva" "con particolare riguardo alla Corte di Appello Federale e alla Commissione degli agenti di calciatori". "perché tramite Innocenzo Mazzini venissero realizzate finalità di asservimento o di condizionamento dei vertici della FIGC perché venissero favoriti gli interessi di altre società sportive alleate al sodalizio(Messina, Reggina e Sassari Torres) e per garantire l'iscrizione al campionato di serie A 2005/2006 al Messina" per la quale non c'erano i presupposti, chiude dicendo...
> ...


credo che solo uno con le bende agli occhi possa controbattere questo post,bah.


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ammetto di non essere uno di quei juventini (pochi) a conoscenza di ogni dettaglio delle varie sentenze, però ti posso dire con certezza che quelle non sono le condanne, ma probabilmente le richieste del pm.

ASSOLUZIONI:

C) Siena-Juve (arbitro Bertini) – contatti su schede svizzere
D) Juve-Chievo (Pieri) – contatti su schede svizzere
E) Lecce-Juve (De Santis) – regalie di magliette...
N) Roma-Parma (Racalbuto) - ammonizioni mirate a Pisanu e Contini
P) Messina-Parma - Moggi che aiutava Fabiani
R) Siena-Messina (Bertini) – contatti su schede svizzere
T) Palermo-Lecce - ammonizioni Pinardi e Rullo per favorire il Messina
A10) Lecce-Parma – salvataggio Fiorentina

CONDANNE:

A) Associazione a delinquere (generica)
b) Udinese-Brescia (Dattilo) - ammonizioni Pinzi-Muntari-Di Michele ed espulsione Jankulovski
F) Juve-Lazio – influenza su sorteggio
G) Fiorentina-Bologna – influenza su sorteggio ammonizioni mirate Petruzzi e Nastase
I) Fiorentina-Bologna – quanto detto sopra, riflesso sulla successiva Bologna-Juve
M) Juve-Milan (Bertini) – contatti su schede
O) Cagliari-Juve (Racalbuto) - nessuna telefonata particolare (Auricchio dice di aver tenuto conto dello sfogo di Cellino...)
Q) Juve-Udinese (Rodomonti) - influenza sulle griglie, ma arbitro assolto...
Z) Roma-Juve (Racalbuto)
A5) Chievo-Fiorentina - salvataggio Fiorentina...

Questo è quanto.
Moggi i 5 anni e 4 mesi se li è presi, quindi qualcosa ci doveva essere sulla sentenza. 
La sentenza però, oltre ad essere poco chiara la situazione delle condanne (ad esempio vedi sottolineatura oppure "espulsione jankuloski" quando in realtà quest'ultimo è stato espulso per un pugno), parla di "tentativo" di truffa ribadendo che effettivamente mancano le prove di un'effettiva alterazione dei campionati in esame.

Situazione comunque ben diversa da quella ipotizzata all'inizio e senza mettere in mezzo la sentenza su Giraudo dove in pratica sono stati assolti tutti gli arbitri.
Durante il processo Calciopoli a Napoli, come ben sapete pure voi, se ne sono sentite davvero di tutti i colori, così tante da rendere lecita l'attesa per gli ulteriori gradi di giudizio. Insomma..lasciatelo parlare pure.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma continueranno a parlare anche a sentenza definitiva della cassazione?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi lasciate perdere,i gobbi hanno la crapa dura


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lasciate perdere,i gobbi hanno la crapa dura



Sembra di parlare con i sostenitori di Berlusconi LOL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ammetto di non essere uno di quei juventini (pochi) a conoscenza di ogni dettaglio delle varie sentenze, però ti posso dire con certezza che quelle non sono le condanne, ma probabilmente le richieste del pm.
> 
> ASSOLUZIONI:
> 
> ...


Fidati, non sono le richieste dei Pm ma dato che ho già intrapreso la scelta di non fare più chiacchiere ma di basarmi su documenti, ecco che te l'ho stampati perché sarebbe un lavoro immane riportare tutto a mano(e l'ho già fatto sopra):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)























Per la bontà di quanto dico, le immagine postate e quanto ho scritto sopra di mio pugno segue esattamente a ciò:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

PS: Queste sentenze sono datate 3 febbraio 2012.


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

@Spendidi Incisivi
Quelle che hai postato sono le richieste del pm. Infatti c'è anche scritto in grassetto: "Il pubblico ministero ha così concluso".
Fidati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> @Spendidi incisivi
> Quelle che hai postato sono le richieste del pm. Infatti c'è anche scritto in grassetto: "Il pubblico ministero ha così concluso".
> Fidati


Sì ma all'inizio del documento leggo "L'anno 2011, il giorno 8 del mese di novembre, il Tribunale, composto dai magistrati...ecc ecc...ha pronunciato e pubblicato mediante la lettura del dispositivo la seguente SENTENZA". Questo lo puoi leggere anche tu nell'ultimo documento da me postato che precede tutte le immagini precedenti... o il pubblico ministero propone soltanto e non esegue?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

#RigorePerIlMilanAllUltimoMinuto
#CambioNonConcessoAlToro

Gombloddo!


----------



## Tom! (14 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma all'inizio del documento leggo "L'anno 2011, il giorno 8 del mese di novembre, il Tribunale, composto dai magistrati...ecc ecc...ha pronunciato e pubblicato mediante la lettura del dispositivo la seguente SENTENZA". Questo lo puoi leggere anche tu nell'ultimo documento da me postato che precede tutte le immagini precedenti... o il pubblico ministero propone soltanto e non esegue?



Non studio giurisprudenza (grazie al cielo) però il PM fa l'accusa, detto proprio in parole povere.
Comunque come puoi verificare rapidamente lì parla di condanna a 5 anni e 8 mesi per tutti quei capi accusatori, come ben si sa la condanna è stata di 5 anni e 4 mesi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere aver trovato almeno un post argomentato a differenza dei soliti inutili post da ultras. Grazie.
> 
> Comunque come è evidente Calciopoli non è altro che un castello costruito con delle ipotesi che con gli anni sono state modificate clamorosamente (campionati NON ALTERATI).
> Io sinceramente non sono un eunuco di Moggi, ma alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso (intercettazioni di altre società trovate SOLO dai legali di Moggi, Paparesta mai chiuso nello spogliatoio, Meani che spingeva e sapeva con ore di anticipo rispetto a Moggi delle designazioni, Facchetti che si augurava che l'arbitro riuscisse a "smuovere la casella della vittoria" ecc.) non posso accettare tacitamente quello che è successo.
> ...



Guarda che stai ribaltando tutto il senso del mio discorso

La colpevolezza della Juve e di Moggi è totale, e quando affermo che l'ìinfluenza di moggi non parte dagli anni presi in considerazione da calciopoli ma addirittura dai tempi del napoli, affermo che tutti i campionati in cui questo individuo ha partecipato come dirigente sono tranquillamente falsati,
NON SCORDIAMO l'ancor più grave vicenda dello scandalo doping nell'era Lippi che vi ha fruttato altri 3 campionati e una champions in cui vi è una condanna penale dal tribunale di Torino e che malauguratamente è caduta in prescrizione

Ma solo in Italia si può affermare l'innocenza di una società, che si presenta in tribumale confessando la propria colpevolezza e chiedendo la grazia di poter almeno militare in serie B anche da penalizzati

Ripeto l'unica cosa diversa che mi sento di affermare è che moggi non rubava in chiesa ma in un ambiente già tutt'altro che innocente di suo, Insomma hanno tentato in 10 società di compiere un omicidio (quello del calcio) è solo Moggi è stato capace di portarlo a termine

Rimane disgustoso come molti tifosi tentino ancora di parlare di innocenze o di legittime difese di fronte a una situazione così imbarazzante, è tu mi sembri il primo di questi fessacchiotti. 
Non dimenticare che l'era moggi prima di tutto ha rovinato voi juventini,
perche sono convinto che anche senza di lui avreste vinto lo stesso, come sta accadendo in questi anni, ma ora grazie a lui sarete eternamente bollati come ladri, e il fatto di difenderlo anche di fronte all'evidenza dimostra le vostre propensioni

Io ho tanto l'impressione, anche nel modo eclatante dell'attuale dirigenza di reclamare i 32 scudetti, che proviate molta poca soddisfazione negli ultimi campionati vinti limpidamente, ma rimpiangiate con nostalgia le tante ladrate del passato


----------



## Djici (15 Settembre 2013)

i miei complimenti ai tifosi del milan che con tanta pazienza stanno provando a fare ragionare un juventino. 
purtroppo state solo perdendo tempo.

chi non vuole capire NON puo capire e non capira mai.

io da milanista mi vergogno di meani che provava a spingere.
se fossi juventino non aprirei MAI PIU LA BOCCA su questa storia.


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda che stai ribaltando tutto il senso del mio discorso
> 
> La colpevolezza della Juve e di Moggi è totale, e quando affermo che l'ìinfluenza di moggi non parte dagli anni presi in considerazione da calciopoli ma addirittura dai tempi del napoli, affermo che tutti i campionati in cui questo individuo ha partecipato come dirigente sono tranquillamente falsati,
> NON SCORDIAMO l'ancor più grave vicenda dello scandalo doping nell'era Lippi che vi ha fruttato altri 3 campionati e una champions in cui vi è una condanna penale dal tribunale di Torino e che malauguratamente è caduta in prescrizione
> ...



Il problema è che voi avete una conoscenza molto sommaria di quello che è accaduto, questo me lo dimostra il tuo citare l'avvocato Zaccone durante il procedimento sportivo (lo chiamo procedimento perché è tutto tranne che un processo).
Avete anche la presunzione di giudicare "fessacchiotti" coloro che vedono i fatti in una determinata maniera, senza pensare al fatto che molti di questi "fessacchiotti" si sono seguiti tutti gli appelli del primo grado di giudizio.

Ma non ha senso discutere e cercare di farvi vedere le cose al di là del titolo di giornale.
Per voi la juve ha usato l'epo, Moggi metteva in saccoccia Berlusconi Galliani e tutti gli altri, Conte (l'omertoso) scommetteva insieme a Bonucci e Pepe, Buffon si è giocato lo stipendio sulle scommesse. 
Va bene così, però per favore non mettetevi sul piedistallo dell'onniscenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non studio giurisprudenza (grazie al cielo) però il PM fa l'accusa, detto proprio in parole povere.
> Comunque come puoi verificare rapidamente lì parla di condanna a 5 anni e 8 mesi per tutti quei capi accusatori, come ben si sa la condanna è stata di 5 anni e 4 mesi.


Non cambia il succo, la condanna l'ha ricevuta per quei capi d'accusa?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il problema è che voi avete una conoscenza molto sommaria di quello che è accaduto, questo me lo dimostra il tuo citare l'avvocato Zaccone durante il procedimento sportivo (lo chiamo procedimento perché è tutto tranne che un processo).
> Avete anche la presunzione di giudicare "fessacchiotti" coloro che vedono i fatti in una determinata maniera, senza pensare al fatto che molti di questi "fessacchiotti" si sono seguiti tutti gli appelli del primo grado di giudizio.
> 
> Ma non ha senso discutere e cercare di farvi vedere le cose al di là del titolo di giornale.
> ...



Ok mi tocca arrendermi, di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti è inutile chi io continui a portare avanti le mie accuse

Moggi è un perseguitato, moggiopoli è stato tutto un complotto delle altre società gelose dei trofei della juve

cosi come

Alla Juve non c'è mai stato il doping, è solo un'invenzione di Zeman e di giudici tifosi del toro, per fortuna il procedimento e stato annullato per prescrizione

cosi come

Berlusconi non è mai stato con ragazze minorenni ne le ha mai pagate, al massimo gli ha offerto un gelato

cosi come

Hitler non ha mai perseguitato gli ebrei, i campi di sterminio sono solo un invenzione dei giudei

chieso scusa, e solo che non ero ben informato dei fatti come Tom, e tutte le prove schiaccianti che emergono sono solo frutto dei media di comunizazione che come ben sappiamo sono tutti comunisti, antijuventini e giudaici


Nb I giudici in sentenza hanno stabilito che l'EPO era l'unica sostanza dopante non utilizzata alla juve, ma che il doping era prassi comune e comprovata, almeno altri 3 scudetti, senza prescrizione, sarebbero stati cancellati, ma di fatto moralmente lo sono così come la champion di Lippi


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] ho paura di avventurarmi su discorsi sul doping. Ma qui posso chiosare facilmente: assoluzione in primo grado perché il fatto non sussiste. Poi prescrizione, dove si lascia intendere che si poteva aprire un altro discorso riguardante l'abuso di farmaci CONSENTITI, pratica utilizzata non di certo solo dalla juve e comunque di per se si parla di farmaci CONSENTITI. FINE, possiamo anche non aprire il capitolo. 
E poi non importa aprirlo, per voi la juve si sarà dopata in quegli anni e poi la prescrizione l'ha salvata, amen.

In ogni caso io non dico che Moggi è perseguitato ma che voi non dovreste parlare se non siete realmente informati. 
Oppure dovrete farlo accettando quando vi dico che ragionate da ultras.
Moggi ha subito un primo grado di giudizio. Solo un PRIMO grado, e in questo primo grado la situazione è ben diversa dal procedimento sportivo chiamato CALCIOPOLI, almeno questo riusciamo ad ammetterlo? Però per voi non se ne deve parlare, Moggi deve stare zitto.

Calciopoli ha rovinato la vita di decine di persone come ad esempio gli arbitri che sono stati assolti solo l'anno scorso e per voi NON SE NE DEVE PIU' PARLARE, ci rendiamo conto?
Ormai quando si parla di calcio non si riesce proprio a ragionare da cittadini.

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] : NONEEEEE  le condanne/assoluzioni sono quelle che ho scritto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] : NONEEEEE  le condanne/assoluzioni sono quelle che ho scritto.


Son andato a battere meglio sulla sentenza(guarda te che mi tocca fare)... Moggi è stato condannato a cinque anni e quattro mesi di reclusione per i capi A,B,F,M,O,Q,Z,A5. Il capo A prevede l'associazione a scopi criminali di Moggi con Bergamo, Pairetto, Mazzini, De Santis, Dattilo, Racalbuto. Che hai da dirmi a proposito?


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Son andato a battere meglio sulla sentenza(guarda te che mi tocca fare)... Moggi è stato condannato a cinque anni e quattro mesi di reclusione per i capi A,B,F,M,O,Q,Z,A5. Il capo A prevede l'associazione a scopi criminali di Moggi con Bergamo, Pairetto, Mazzini, De Santis, Dattilo, Racalbuto. Che hai da dirmi a proposito?



Ti ho risposto nel post #74


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ti ho risposto nel post #74


A me basta sapere che i capi per cui è stato condannato dimostrano la non limpidità di quella stagione sportiva.


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me basta sapere che i capi per cui è stato condannato dimostrano la non limpidità di quella stagione sportiva.



A te basta questo. A me basta sapere che nessuno ha dimostrato che quel campionato sia stato alterato.
E con ciò dico che ci sono altri gradi di giudizio per vederci meglio. Quindi, come avevo detto all'inizio Moggi ha tutto il diritto di parlare anche visto che non stiamo parlando solo di lui ma di tante altre persone.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A te basta questo. A me basta sapere che nessuno ha dimostrato che quel campionato sia stato alterato.
> E con ciò dico che ci sono altri gradi di giudizio per vederci meglio. Quindi, come avevo detto all'inizio Moggi ha tutto il diritto di parlare anche visto che non stiamo parlando solo di lui ma di tante altre persone.


Finché parla tanto per dar aria alla bocca...
Per lo meno si fa un po' di pubblicità, altrimenti rischierebbe l'oblio.


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Il sistema Milan!! grande Testa di CEFALO


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il sistema Milan!! grande Testa di CEFALO


Quante bestemmie quella partita 
Ricordo Emerson e Vieira fare 800mila falli tattici, l'unico giallo se lo beccherono durante l'unica occasione in cui avremmo potuto usufruire del vantaggio 
Edit: la scena c'era pure, solo che a commettere il fallo fu Thuram.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il sistema Milan!! grande Testa di CEFALO


90 minuti schiacciati nella loro metà campo. I nostri fermati solo da arbitro e guardalinee. Un furto. Anzi che dico furto... FURTO CON SCASSO.


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 90 minuti schiacciati nella loro metà campo. I nostri fermati solo da arbitro e guardalinee. Un furto. Anzi che dico furto... FURTO CON SCASSO.




Gli errori ci stanno. Alla fine vince il più forte, vedi gol di muntari.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli errori ci stanno. Alla fine vince il più forte, vedi gol di muntari.


Alla fine vinse... nessuno!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli errori ci stanno. Alla fine vince il più forte, vedi gol di muntari.


Diciamo che in Italia vince il più furbo. Ti ripeto, in Europa non contate niente, è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli errori ci stanno. Alla fine vince il più forte, vedi gol di muntari.


Hai ragione vince il piu forte...le squadre europee che hanno affrontato il milan lo sanno benissimo.


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Hai ragione vince il piu forte...le squadre europee che hanno affrontato il milan lo sanno benissimo.



Giusto. Così come la Juve in Italia.
D'altronde non mi sembra proprio una novità:

Champions 62-63 vittoria Milan
Campionato 62-63 vittoria Inter, Milan terzo

Champions 68-69 vittoria Milan
Campionato 68-69 vittoria Fiorentina, Milan terzo

Champions 88-89 vittoria Milan
Campionato 88-89 vittoria Inter, Milan terzo

Champions 89-90 vittoria Milan
Campionato 89-90 vittoria Napoli, Milan secondo

Champions 2002-2003 vittoria Milan
Campionato 2002-2003 vittoria Juventus, Milan terzo

Champions 2006-2007 vittoria Milan
Campionato 2006-2007 vittoria Inter, Milan quarto


----------



## Juventino30 (15 Settembre 2013)

La sentenza di Napoli della giudice Casoria (primo grado) dice che il campionato 2005 non fu alterato e che i sorteggi furono regolari. Questo basta alla Juve. E dice che le parti civili (parecchie squadrucce provarono a scucire qualche soldo) non possono chiamare la Juve a rispondere di alcunchè, appunto perchè il campionato fu regolare. Il resto sono chiacchiere. Se quel dispositivo dovesse arrivare sino in cassazione, poi ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La sentenza di Napoli della giudice Casoria (primo grado) dice che il campionato 2005 non fu alterato e che i sorteggi furono regolari. Questo basta alla Juve. E dice che le parti civili (parecchie squadrucce provarono a scucire qualche soldo) non possono chiamare la Juve a rispondere di alcunchè, appunto perchè il campionato fu regolare. Il resto sono chiacchiere. Se quel dispositivo dovesse arrivare sino in cassazione, poi ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A te basta questo. A me basta sapere che nessuno ha dimostrato che quel campionato sia stato alterato.
> E con ciò dico che ci sono altri gradi di giudizio per vederci meglio. Quindi, come avevo detto all'inizio Moggi ha tutto il diritto di parlare anche visto che non stiamo parlando solo di lui ma di tante altre persone.


C'era gente che si accordava per arbitraggi e griglie, e non basandoci sulle chiacchiere ma su condanne. Cos'altro c'è da aggiungere? Anche perché Moggi lo faceva nell'interessa della Juve, mica scendeva lui in campo.


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

Io vorrei solo fare qualche domanda semplice semplice agli juventini... è sufficiente un sì o un no come risposta, senza arrampicarsi sugli specchi.

La Juventus e Moggi erano innocentissimi, candidi e limpidi?
Si o NO?
Moggi ha infranto il codice di giustizia sportiva?
SI o NO?
Sono state fatte cose che non andavano fatte per tentare di condizionare il regolare svolgimento di quei campionati?
SI o NO?

Rispondete a queste domande, poi possiamo passare a parlare dell'Inter, del Milan, della Lazio o di chi volete voi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La sentenza di Napoli della giudice Casoria (primo grado) dice che il campionato 2005 non fu alterato e che i sorteggi furono regolari. Questo basta alla Juve. E dice che le parti civili (parecchie squadrucce provarono a scucire qualche soldo) non possono chiamare la Juve a rispondere di alcunchè, appunto perchè *il campionato fu regolare*. Il resto sono chiacchiere. Se quel dispositivo dovesse arrivare sino in cassazione, poi ci sarà da divertirsi.



Talmente regolare che ci sono arbitri e arbitri condannati (oltre a dirigenti bianconeri e designatori).


----------



## Tom! (16 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Io vorrei solo fare qualche domanda semplice semplice agli juventini... è sufficiente un sì o un no come risposta, senza arrampicarsi sugli specchi.
> 
> La Juventus e Moggi erano innocentissimi, candidi e limpidi?
> Si o NO?
> ...



1) No. Come chiunque altro che conta in un ambiente dove girano i soldi, comunque per essere chiari non meno delle altre società.
2) Si. Ma quei comportamenti erano il malcostume di quei tempi. Il grosso della condanna sportiva è stato fatto tramite la creazione ad hoc dell'illecito strutturato, ovvero somma di articoli 1, non so se mi spiego..
3) No. Moggi faceva il suo lavoro, quello di tutelare la juve in un ambiente di squali. Niente di più di quello che faceva Meani per dirne uno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 3) No. Moggi faceva il suo lavoro, quello di tutelare la juve in un ambiente di squali. Niente di più di quello che faceva Meani per dirne uno.


Ripeto, è stato esplicitamente condannato, in alcuni capi di accusa, per aver voluto condizionare l'andamento di alcune gare. Dunque, Moggi NON ha consultato arbitri o designatori ma s'è accordato con arbitri e designatori. Lo dicono gli atti della sentenza dato che soltanto su quello possiamo discutere. Alla luce di ciò che altro c'è da aggiungere?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Giusto. Così come la Juve in Italia.
> D'altronde non mi sembra proprio una novità:
> 
> Champions 62-63 vittoria Milan
> ...



Manco la Juve quando ha vinto le 2 champions, ha poi vinto lo scudo.


----------



## Djici (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 3) No. Moggi faceva il suo lavoro, quello di tutelare la juve in un ambiente di squali.


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 3) No. Moggi faceva il suo lavoro, quello di tutelare la juve in un ambiente di squali. Niente di più di quello che faceva Meani per dirne uno.



Qualche post fa c'era qualcuno che "chiedeva" argomentazioni, equilibrio e commenti non faziosi.......


----------



## Juventino30 (16 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Talmente regolare che ci sono arbitri e arbitri condannati (oltre a dirigenti bianconeri e designatori).



Però la sentenza di primo grado di Napoli dice che è regolare, e gli arbitri (dall'appello con rito abbraviato del filone-Giraudo) ne stanno uscendo tutti assolti. Se posso, suggerirei prudenza nei giudizi e nelle convinzioni, perchè la materia è magmatica, le cose sono in evoluzione, i processi si chiudono alla fine dei tre gradi di giudizio.


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2013)

Juventus-Milan del 18 dicembre 2004 fu allucinante come partita. La juve venne aiutata a non perdere non con le mani, ma proprio a calci nel sedere per quanto fu crepata davanti a una porta


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 1) No. Come chiunque altro che conta in un ambiente dove girano i soldi, comunque per essere chiari non meno delle altre società.
> 2) Si. Ma quei comportamenti erano il malcostume di quei tempi. Il grosso della condanna sportiva è stato fatto tramite la creazione ad hoc dell'illecito strutturato, ovvero somma di articoli 1, non so se mi spiego..
> 3) No. Moggi faceva il suo lavoro, quello di tutelare la juve in un ambiente di squali. Niente di più di quello che faceva Meani per dirne uno.



Visto che le prime due risposte sono rispettivamente NO e SI, la Juve non ha nessun diritto di reclamare alcunché né di veder restituiti scudetti relativi ad anni in cui il calcio era marcio. Si può chiedere un risarcimento o la "riabilitazione" solo se si è davvero innocenti, non se si è "un po' meno colpevoli di quanto sostiene l'accusa".
(PS: una squadra che infrange ripetutamente l'articolo 1 del codice di giustizia sportiva merita lo scudetto?)

Riguardo la terza affermazione, io da milanista inorridisco e mi vergogno quando sento le telefonate di Meani, e paradossalmente se il Milan fosse arrivato primo in quei campionati (o gli fosse stato assegnato lo scudetto in quanto seconda classificata) io li avrei sentiti sporchi e sicuramente diversi dalle altre vittorie. Per questo motivo visto che Meani, i della Valle, l'Inter, la Lazio e tutte le altre fino a Moggi (che aveva le mani in pasta più di tutti) hanno contribuito a "falsare" quei campionati era giusto che quegli scudetti venissero revocati e non assegnati a nessuno.

Piaccia o non piaccia, Moggi ha inquinato il calcio italiano per 20 anni.
Agli juventini dico: ma non vi è piaciuto vincere un campionato come quello dell'anno scorso senza polemiche ogni domenica? non c'è un senso di soddisfazione maggiore quando si dimostra di essere la squadra più forte senza aiutini e senza porcherie?
Secondo voi davvero il campionato dell'anno scorso vinto da voi è uguale al campionato 2004-2005?


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Però la sentenza di primo grado di Napoli dice che è regolare, e gli arbitri (dall'appello con rito abbraviato del filone-Giraudo) ne stanno uscendo tutti assolti. Se posso, suggerirei prudenza nei giudizi e nelle convinzioni, perchè la materia è magmatica, le cose sono in evoluzione, i processi si chiudono alla fine dei tre gradi di giudizio.



Di arbitri condannati ce n'è più di uno (De Santis, Bertini, Racalbuto, Dattilo...) e finchè non verranno scagionati tutti loro oltre a Moggi, i designatori e tutti gli altri, la Juve sarà sempre colpevole. Ricordo inoltre che Giraudo col rito abbreviato è stato condannato, quindi non innocentissimo, quindi niente scudetti.

Adesso vi chiedo in maniera ipotetica, solo per capire cosa desiderate.

Poniamo il caso per assurdo che alla fine del processo di Napoli dicano che non c'è mai stato niente, che la Juve è innocente e che deve riavere gli scudetti... poi qualche anno dopo, in una intervista esclusiva, Moggi dichiara soddisfatto: "Li ho fregati tutti, in realtà gli arbitri erano al mio servizio". Voi sareste contenti?


----------



## Tom! (16 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION] no che non sarei contento!
Quello che diciamo è che calciopoli è nata con tutto un teorema dietro.
Durante il precesso il teorema è stato quasi del tutto stato capovolto. Dulcis in fundo nella sentenza si parla di campionato non alterato.
Quella squadra ha meritato la vittoria, se la dirigenza meritava la squalifica quello è un altro discorso.
I processi sono ancora in corso e ad esempio SOLO l'anno scorso sono stati assolti dopo ANNI tanti arbitri che si sono ritrovati da un giorno all'altro SENZA LAVORO e senza poter andare in giro senza essere insultati. 
Che dovremmo fare alla luce di ciò? Io aspetto, tutto qua e prendo atto di quello che c'è al momento.


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION] no che non sarei contento!
> Quello che diciamo è che calciopoli è nata con tutto un teorema dietro.
> Durante il precesso il teorema è stato quasi del tutto stato capovolto. Dulcis in fundo nella sentenza si parla di campionato non alterato.
> Quella squadra ha meritato la vittoria, se la dirigenza meritava la squalifica quello è un altro discorso.
> ...



Infatti, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, AL MOMENTO Moggi e Giraudo sono stati condannati, così come diversi arbitri e così come i designatori.
AL MOMENTO è appurato che Moggi abbia regalato schede telefoniche agli arbitri e ai designatori per comunicare in segreto.
AL MOMENTO ci sono condanne per tentativi di alterazione di risultati.
AL MOMENTO nessuna sentenza parla di campionato regolare, solo nella fantasia degli juventini è così.

Vorrei davvero leggere nero su bianco il giudice che afferma "_il campionato è regolare_", che è cosa ben diversa dal dire "_non è possibile affermare con assoluta certezza che i dimostrati tentativi di alterazione siano andati a compimento_".

Io leggo: "*Luciano Moggi*, in veste di direttore generale della Juventus; *Antonio Giraudo *in veste di amministratore delegato della Juventus; *Innocenzo Mazzini*, vice presidente della Federazione italiana giuoco calcio; *Bergamo e Pairetto*, nelle vesti di designatori arbitrali della stagione 2004/2005 in quanto commissari della Commissione Nazionale Arbitri, *Tullio Lanese*, presidente dell'Associazione italiana arbitri, *De Santis, Racalbuto, Cassarà, Dattilo, Bertini, Gabrieli, Pieri*, tutti arbitri a disposizione della C.A.N., *Ambrosino, Baglioni*, assistenti di gara della C.A.N., *Fazi*, impiegato della Federazione Italiana Giuoco Calcio, *Mazzei*, vicecommissario della C.A.N, Ghirelli, segretario della Federazione Italia Giuoco Calcio, *Fabiani*, direttore sportivo del Messina e *Scardina*, giornalista, *si associavano tra loro e con altre persone in corso d'identificazione avendo già nel passato condizionato l'esito di campionati di calcio di serie A con particolare riguardo a quello del 1999/2000 che fu sostanzialmente alterato fino alla penultima giornata attraverso uno stabile vincolo associativo realizzato e costantemente alimentato da molteplici contatti telefonici rilevati su numerose utenze, alcune riservatissime, fornite dallo stesso Moggi e da Fabiani ai designatori arbitrali Bergamo e Pairetto, agli arbitri Racalbuto, Cassarà, Dattilo, Bertini, Gabriele, De Santis, Pieri, all'assistenze Ambrosino, nonché a Romeo Paparesta, padre di Ganluca* e reiterati contatti personali avvenuti tra i componenti del sodalizio ovvero tra costoro e soggetti estranei all'organizzazione, *finalizzati al conseguimento di una consolidata egemonia sia all'interno del settore arbitrale, sia, più in generale, in seno alla F.I.G.C. e comunque al condizionamento del campionato di calcio di serie A e di serie B, allo scopo di commettere una serie indeterminata di delitti di frode in competizioni sportive*, ponendo in essere altresì strumentali condotte delittuose finalizzate al procacciamento di notizie segrete o riservate concernenti l'esistenza d indagini giudiziarie o condotte da organi della FIGC e comunque, attraverso la sistematica e reiterata realizzazioni di condotte illecite, allo scopo di predeterminare i risultati delle partite di calcio del campionato di serie A per la stagione 2004/2005, non solo operando quindi sul piano sportivo ma determinando anche l'alterazione di equilibri di natura economico finanziaria relativi a talune società calcistiche e operando, in definitiva, a vantaggio di soggetti funzionali al predetto progetto criminale e penalizzando viceversa coloro che ad esso erano estranei; in particolare realizzavano il programma criminale sia attraverso delitti di frode in competizioni sportivi, di cui i capi che seguono, mediante sistematici interventi che si proponevano e realizzavano la predeterminazione della quaterna arbitrale, addirittura intervenendo direttamente nella predisposizione della cd. griglie propedeutiche al sorteggio degli arbitri."
"*In tal modo predeterminando gli esiti del campionato di calcio di serie A per la stagione 2004/2005 e più in generale controllando e condizionando l'intero sistema del calcio professionistico italiano nell'interesse della Juventus e delle altre società stabilmente o occasionalmente legate all'associazione*(Messina, reggina, Lazio, Fiorentina, Arezzo, Sassari Torres ecc.) con l'aggravante per Luciano Moggi, Antonio Giraudo, Innocenzo Mazzini, Paolo Bergamo, Pier Luigi Pairetto, Massimo De Santis e Mariano Fabiani, di aver promosso, costituito e organizzato l'associazione"

A me non sembra che ci sia scritto "CAMPIONATO REGOLARE".

Se fosse vero, non dovrebbe essere difficile trovare in rete la sentenza del giudice che afferma "CAMPIONATO DALLO SVOLGIMENTO REGOLARE".


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Juventus-Milan del 18 dicembre 2004 fu allucinante come partita. La juve venne aiutata a non perdere non con le mani, ma proprio a calci nel sedere per quanto fu crepata davanti a una porta



mamma mia che mi hai ricordato, fecero un furto clamoroso, due rigori negati (uno su Crespo, uno su Kaladze), oltre ad alcuni fuorigioco inesistenti fischiati contro, e non fu l'unica partita di quel campionato in cui rubarono, e hanno pure il coraggio di palrare, non mi interessano i gradi di giudizio qua ci sono i fatti..


----------



## Tom! (16 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> cut



Guarda Liuk, ti posto il link di un sito molto vicino al milam e lontano dalla juve:
Calciopoli,Moggi condannato per sim - Calcio - Sportmediaset


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda Liuk, ti posto il link di un sito molto vicino al milam e lontano dalla juve:
> Calciopoli,Moggi condannato per sim - Calcio - Sportmediaset



Leggo il virgolettato dalla sentenza:
''il continuo e prolungato chiacchierare... che effettivamente può configurare la trasmissione del messaggio potenzialmente idoneo a spingere i designatori, e talora anche gli arbitri, a muoversi in determinale direzioni piuttosto che in altre''. Sono questi i principali elementi di prova alla base della condanna di Moggi, come emerge dalle motivazioni depositate a Napoli. Il tribunale ha spiegato anche che *''trattandosi di reato di tentativo questo non ha la necessità della conferma*, che il dibattimento in verità non ha dato, del procurato effetto di alterazione del risultato finale del campionato di calcio 2004/2005 a beneficio di questo o quel contendente''

Tradotto:
Al tribunale *per condannare Moggi e la Juve è sufficiente aver accertato con certezza che c'è stato il tentativo di alterare le partite*.
Non è possibile provare con assoluta certezza l'alterazione, ma d'altro canto non è nemmeno possibile provare con assoluta certezza che il campionato sia stato regolare.
I numerosi indizi raccolti portano sicuramente più a pensare ad un campionato alterato che ad un campionato regolare.
Dal momento che in ogni caso sono state messe in atto condotte illegali, la corte condanna Moggi e gli altri.

Da nessuna parte il giudice dice che il campionato è stato regolare.
Dice che al tribunale non interessa accertarlo *né in un senso né nell'altro *(visto che è appunto un tribunale civile e non sportivo).
Che il campionato fosse regolare lo sostiene solo Moggi ed i tifosi coi paraocchi.


----------



## Tom! (16 Settembre 2013)

(Pagina 84 delle motivazioni relative alla sentenza del processo Calciopoli)
Il processo "non ha in verità dato conferma del procurato effetto di alterazione del risultato finale del campionato di calcio 2004-2005 a beneficio di questo o quel contendente, ma appaiono sufficienti le parole pronunciate nelle conversazioni intercettate, nel cumulo con il contatto telefonico ammantato di clandestinità rappresentato dall'uso di schede straniere, per integrare gli estremi del reato di frode sportiva che, ricordano i giudici, è un reato di tentativo".


(Pagine 549 e 550 delle motivazioni relative alla sentenza del processo Calciopoli)

".. sul versante passivo, il tribunale stima che non può essere accolta la domanda nei confronti del responsabile civile Juventus S.p.A., sotto il profilo della frattura del rapporto organico con il datore di lavoro, generata dall'esercizio da parte dell'imputato Moggi di un potere personale avente manifestazioni esteriori esorbitanti dall'appartenenza alla società, noto come tale ai competitori, messi infatti in allarme, così come ampiamente dimostrato dagli atti del processo, dalle caratteristiche del suo potere, da tutti indistintamente i competitori premieramente collegato all'universo dei calciatori rappresentati dalla GEA. 

Né può essere trascurato il dato del ridimensionamento della portata dell'accusa che deriva dalla parzialità con la quale sono state vagliate le vicende del campionato 2004-2005, per correre dietro soltanto ai misfatti di Moggi, dei quali sono state accertate modalità, quanto alle frodi sportive, al limite di sussistenza del reato di tentativo, con conseguente ulteriore difficoltà dell'aggancio alla responsabilità del datore di lavoro, fornitore dell'occasione all'azione criminosa."


Penso che sia abbastanza chiaro senza che metto in grassetto le parti salienti.


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> (Pagina 84 delle motivazioni relative alla sentenza del processo Calciopoli)
> Il processo "non ha in verità dato conferma del procurato effetto di alterazione del risultato finale del campionato di calcio 2004-2005 a beneficio di questo o quel contendente, ma appaiono sufficienti le parole pronunciate nelle conversazioni intercettate, nel cumulo con il contatto telefonico ammantato di clandestinità rappresentato dall'uso di schede straniere, per integrare gli estremi del reato di frode sportiva che, ricordano i giudici, è un reato di tentativo".
> 
> 
> ...



Sul fatto che Moggi non fosse l'unico da condannare mi trovi d'accordo.
Sul fatto che Moggi sia colpevole credo sia accertato.

*Ma davvero tu credi che Moggi non facesse tutto quanto per favorire la Juventus?*
Io posso anche pensare che FORSE i giocatori della Juve e l'allenatore erano all'oscuro di tutto.
Solo con molta fantasia si può pensare che la dirigenza e la proprietà non fossero al corrente di quello che combinava Moggi.

Ma *in nessun caso si può pensare che Moggi non portasse vantaggi alla sua squadra*.

Se per ipotesi in futuro condannassero Galliani per le stesse cose e Berlusconi sostenesse che lo faceva per i fatti suoi e non per favorire il Milan non sarebbe assurdo?
Perché è questo che state sostenendo.


----------



## Tom! (16 Settembre 2013)

Liuk, quando mi diranno "il campionato è stato alterato e quella squadra non meritava quel titolo sul campo da gioco" accetterò la cosa.

Al momento non è così. Possiamo continuare all'infinito.


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

E' già stato detto. Dalla giustizia sportiva.

Ah già dimenticavo che quella sentenza per gli juventini non conta perché i giudici erano tutti brutti e cattivi e tifosi del Toro e dell'Inter.


----------



## Mou (16 Settembre 2013)

Di seguito vi proponiamo la trascrizione (grazie ancora a Tuttosport) e il link all'audio:

Bergamo: Leo?
Meani: Allora ho parlato. Vanno bene quei tre lì.
Bergamo: Quindi Collina, Paparesta e Bertini.
Meani: E Bertini, vanno bene quei tre lì. Anche lui (chi è lui? A chi si rapporta sempre Meani, l’ex dirigente arbitrale milanista? Ndr), anche lui dice no De Santis, è dell’idea che De Santis innervosisce la squadra. Come dici tu: De Santis va bene per tutte le partite, ma questa qui (è Juve-Milan, ndr)... Oh io ho mantenuto la promessa della borsa. Vediamo se tu mantieni la tua…
Bergamo: Io mi rendo disponibile… Noi saremmo lì dalle sei in poi
Meani: No, no io ti dico quello che c’è sulle fasce laterali…
Bergamo: Ti riferisci a Faverani (assistente tuttora in attività: ha diretto Lazio-Fiorentina, ndr)? Te lo rimetto in serie A domenica prossima.
Meani: No mi riferisco a Puglisi: fagli fare Milan-Fiorentina, ma dai!
Bergamo: Ieri sera ha fatto bene Bayer Leverkusen contro Dinamo Kiev con Collina.
Meani: Questo qui è bravissimo. E’ bravo come Ivaldi, Pisacreta, Griselli, come è bravo Copelli.
Bergamo: Come Mitro.
Meani: Come è bravo Mitro. Mitro se non fosse così brutto, è che sembra uno scaldabagno. E’ vero o no?
Bergamo: Uno scaldabagno con la testa, ma è bravissimo.
Meani: Mitro non sbaglia mai
Bergamo: Ora glielo dico: Meani dice che pari uno scaldabagno. (Ridono)
Meani: Uno scaldabagno con lo scudetto dell’Italia. Invece di esserci scritto Beretta c’ha lo scudetto dell’Italia davanti. Però è bravo ed è una brava persona e gli voglio bene. Ma è una persona splendida
Bergamo: E’ una persona splendida. E vedrai anche Niccolai è una persona perbene.
*Meani:Mentre Mitro e Puglisi sono ipercollaudati, Niccolai ha ancora bisogno. Questi son pronti… Se riesci a mettermelo (Puglisi, ndr) dentro per Milan-Fiorentina mi fai un favore, è un anno e mezzo che non fa il Milan.*
Bergamo: Ora non mi strappare la promessa certa per domenica, devo vedere se è in griglia, lui era anche impegnato. Vediamo dai.


----------



## Liuk (16 Settembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Di seguito vi proponiamo la trascrizione (grazie ancora a Tuttosport) e il link all'audio:
> 
> Bergamo: Leo?
> Meani: Allora ho parlato. Vanno bene quei tre lì.
> ...



Meani è stato condannato mi pare.
Il Milan anche con 38 punti totali di penalizzazione.
Quindi?

Questa telefonata in che modo scagiona la Juventus?


----------



## Juventino30 (17 Settembre 2013)

Le sentenze (quelle vere, non quelle della FIGC di Guido Rossi) vanno lette tutte. Se il giudice di Napoli dice che il campionato 2005 non è stato alterato, è inutile inventarsi altro; se dice che i sorteggi erano regolari (sbeffeggiando pure gli inquirenti e le loro indagini) non possiamo dire il contrario. Dice anche, la Casoria, che la Juventus non può essere citata dalle parte civili, perchè Moggi agiva per conto proprio, per trarre profittò per sè. Questo dice il primo grado di Napoli.

Alla Juventus ed ai suoi tifosi interessa quella parte del dispositivo, non il destino di Moggi. Lo ripeto, perchè forse non è chiaro: se la sentenza che dice che il campionato 2005 era regolare arriva così com'è sino in cassazione, la Juventus, ex articolo 39 del codice di giustizia sportiva, chiederà la revisione del processo sportivo, perchè non alterò il campionato 2005 (il 2006, en passant, non fu sottoposto ad indagine). Poi vedremo cosa succederà. La disparità di trattamento è evidente con altri dirigenti di altre squadre che intrattenevano rapporti coi designatori, e non sono state mandate in B. Se la Juve non ha alterato il campionato 2005, era da sanzionare per la sola slealtà sportiva, e non per illecito, questo è il punto. 

Adesso c'è l'appello e poi la cassazione. Vedremo cosa uscirà fuori. Se dovesse andare bene, se i giudici continueranno a dire e sentenziare che il 2005 fu un campionato regolare, la partita si giocherà tra la Juve e la FIGC, come è giusto che sia. O la Juventus non ha il diritto costituzionale di difendersi in tutte le sedi possibili perchè un vago "sentimento popolare" l'ha condannata in eterno? Grazie al cielo, non siamo più nel 2006 e le cose cambiano, per tutti.


----------



## Liuk (17 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Le sentenze (quelle vere, non quelle della FIGC di Guido Rossi) vanno lette tutte. Se il giudice di Napoli dice che il campionato 2005 non è stato alterato, è inutile inventarsi altro; se dice che i sorteggi erano regolari (sbeffeggiando pure gli inquirenti e le loro indagini) non possiamo dire il contrario. Dice anche, la Casoria, che la Juventus non può essere citata dalle parte civili, perchè Moggi agiva per conto proprio, per trarre profittò per sè. Questo dice il primo grado di Napoli.
> 
> Alla Juventus ed ai suoi tifosi interessa quella parte del dispositivo, non il destino di Moggi. Lo ripeto, perchè forse non è chiaro: se la sentenza che dice che il campionato 2005 era regolare arriva così com'è sino in cassazione, la Juventus, ex articolo 39 del codice di giustizia sportiva, chiederà la revisione del processo sportivo, perchè non alterò il campionato 2005 (il 2006, en passant, non fu sottoposto ad indagine). Poi vedremo cosa succederà. La disparità di trattamento è evidente con altri dirigenti di altre squadre che intrattenevano rapporti coi designatori, e non sono state mandate in B. Se la Juve non ha alterato il campionato 2005, era da sanzionare per la sola slealtà sportiva, e non per illecito, questo è il punto.
> 
> Adesso c'è l'appello e poi la cassazione. Vedremo cosa uscirà fuori. Se dovesse andare bene, se i giudici continueranno a dire e sentenziare che il 2005 fu un campionato regolare, la partita si giocherà tra la Juve e la FIGC, come è giusto che sia. O la Juventus non ha il diritto costituzionale di difendersi in tutte le sedi possibili perchè un vago "sentimento popolare" l'ha condannata in eterno? Grazie al cielo, non siamo più nel 2006 e le cose cambiano, per tutti.



Scusa ma hai letto quello che ho scritto nei miei post precedenti?
Campionato regolare non c'è scritto da nessuna parte.
Secondo te deve essere un tribunale civile o uno sportivo a pronunciarsi sulla regolarità di un campionato?
Al tribunale civile interessa solo la frode sportiva, o pensi che la Casoria sia andata a vedersi la moviola di ogni partita?
Siccome Moggi e Giraudo hanno commesso irregolarità, la Juventus è colpevole per responsabilità oggettiva per la giustizia sportiva.
Oppure saresti d'accordo a sostenere che siccome han beccato solo Meani, allora il Milan è innocente?
Le sentenze se vi danno torto sono sempre fasulle?
Voi juventini su decine e decine di pagine di sentenza andate a leggere le uniche 3 righe che possono essere ambiguamente interpretate a vostro vantaggio ma ignorate tutto il resto che vi inchioda.
*Moggi condannato
+ Arbitri condannati
+ Contatti telefonici prima delle partite
+ Partite vergognose come quel Juve-Milan
= Campionati irregolari*

Che poi tra l'altro basterebbero già da sole le ripetute violazioni dell'articolo 1 di slealtà sportiva per revocare uno scudetto.


----------



## Mou (17 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Meani è stato condannato mi pare.
> Il Milan anche con 38 punti totali di penalizzazione.
> Quindi?
> 
> Questa telefonata in che modo scagiona la Juventus?



Era semplicemente per sottolineare che in quel periodo dirigenti, designatori e arbitri erano tutti in stretto contatto, in una orgia schifosa, ma diffusa. Vedo solo la Juventus in B però, e solo la Juventus sfottuta per quella vicenda, quando anche Milan e Fiotentina furono pesantemente penalizzate per comportamenti non regolamentari. Anche Facchetti invitava a cena Bergamo, per capirci.
Non sto ribattendo a te Liuk, perché condanno Moggi e soci, ma la serie A in quegli anni era così, non ci sono santi in nessuna delle società di vertice.


----------



## Dexter (17 Settembre 2013)

ma fatemi capire,com'è che moggi è stato condannato e alla juve son stati tolti due scudetti...se sono tutti innocenti  ? si sono inventati tutto eheheh

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma poi OGGETTIVAMENTE come si fa a dire che i campionati non sono falsati? ma ci credete a quello che dite? pensate DAVVERO che i campionato non siano stati irregolari?


----------



## Liuk (17 Settembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Era semplicemente per sottolineare che in quel periodo dirigenti, designatori e arbitri erano tutti in stretto contatto, in una orgia schifosa, ma diffusa. Vedo solo la Juventus in B però, e solo la Juventus sfottuta per quella vicenda, quando anche Milan e Fiotentina furono pesantemente penalizzate per comportamenti non regolamentari. Anche Facchetti invitava a cena Bergamo, per capirci.
> Non sto ribattendo a te Liuk, perché condanno Moggi e soci, ma la serie A in quegli anni era così, non ci sono santi in nessuna delle società di vertice.



Quindi sei d'accordo che quei campionati erano marci e sarebbe stato meglio revocarli e non assegnarli ad alcuna squadra?

Poi la Juve è stata penalizzata più delle altre semplicemente perché aveva commesso irregolarità più gravi rispetto alle altre squadre e in quantità maggiore... o non è forse vero che Moggi era quello con le mani in pasta più di tutti? Addirittura i Della Valle per salvarsi vanno a implorare Moggi strisciando, mica i designatori.. delle Schede svizzere poi non parliamone.


----------



## Mou (20 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quindi sei d'accordo che quei campionati erano marci e sarebbe stato meglio revocarli e non assegnarli ad alcuna squadra?
> 
> Poi la Juve è stata penalizzata più delle altre semplicemente perché aveva commesso irregolarità più gravi rispetto alle altre squadre e in quantità maggiore... o non è forse vero che Moggi era quello con le mani in pasta più di tutti? Addirittura i Della Valle per salvarsi vanno a implorare Moggi strisciando, mica i designatori.. delle Schede svizzere poi non parliamone.



Più che d'accordo. Il mio veleno per quei tempi nasce dallo scudetto sul petto dell'Inter, non per altro. Negare le responsabilità della Juventus (o, per essere più... precisi? Boh) della sua dirigenza è da matti IMHO.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Liuk ha scritto:


> Quindi sei d'accordo che quei campionati erano marci e sarebbe stato meglio revocarli e non assegnarli ad alcuna squadra?
> 
> Poi la Juve è stata penalizzata più delle altre semplicemente perché aveva commesso irregolarità più gravi rispetto alle altre squadre e in quantità maggiore... o non è forse vero che Moggi era quello con le mani in pasta più di tutti? Addirittura i Della Valle per salvarsi vanno a implorare Moggi strisciando, mica i designatori.. delle Schede svizzere poi non parliamone.



Più che d'accordo. Il mio veleno per quei tempi nasce dallo scudetto sul petto dell'Inter, non per altro. Negare le responsabilità della Juventus (o, per essere più... precisi? Boh) della sua dirigenza è da matti IMHO.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Era semplicemente per sottolineare che in quel periodo dirigenti, designatori e arbitri erano tutti in stretto contatto, in una orgia schifosa, ma diffusa. Vedo solo la Juventus in B però, e solo la Juventus sfottuta per quella vicenda, quando anche Milan e Fiotentina furono pesantemente penalizzate per comportamenti non regolamentari. Anche Facchetti invitava a cena Bergamo, per capirci.
> Non sto ribattendo a te Liuk, perché condanno Moggi e soci, ma la serie A in quegli anni era così, non ci sono santi in nessuna delle società di vertice.


Sottoscrivo, alla luce di ciò quei campionati sono stati regolari o no? Te lo suggerisco io: no. Non essendo stati regolari quei scudetti non vanno assegnati. Non sto dicendo che la Juve era cattiva e gli altri erano buoni, sarebbe ipocrita pensare che squadre potenti come Inter o Milan non c'entrassero nulla.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Leggo quanto hai scritto a Liuk e sono ancora d'accordo, quello dell'Inter è uno scudetto di cartone a tutti gli effetti. Quei due anni vanno semplicemente cancellati dalla memoria sportiva, stop. Non veniteci però a dire che ve li debbano restituire perché non c'entravate nulla.


----------



## Juventino30 (23 Settembre 2013)

Non ho capito: contano più i tribunali sportivi (di una associazione privata, fatti in due giorni) di quelli penali, della Repubblica Italiana? Conta più un signor Rossi o Sandulli della Casoria e, speriamo, dei giudici della cassazione? Il primo grado non ha rilevato la irregolarità del campionato 2005 (continuate a chiamarli "campionati" al plurale, sbagliando, perchè il 2006 non è stato oggetto di indagine, nè penale nè sportiva). Se lo dirà anche la cassazione, la Juventus farà valere l'articolo 39 del codice di giustizia sportiva e chiederà la revisione del processo e la restituzione dei titoli revocati con troppa fretta e sotto la pressione della "indignazione" popolare (che si indigna solo quando vede il bianco e nero). Non c'è altro da aggiungere. C'è solo da aspettare.


----------



## Liuk (24 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito: contano più i tribunali sportivi (di una associazione privata, fatti in due giorni) di quelli penali, della Repubblica Italiana? Conta più un signor Rossi o Sandulli della Casoria e, speriamo, dei giudici della cassazione? Il primo grado non ha rilevato la irregolarità del campionato 2005 (continuate a chiamarli "campionati" al plurale, sbagliando, perchè il 2006 non è stato oggetto di indagine, nè penale nè sportiva). Se lo dirà anche la cassazione, la Juventus farà valere l'articolo 39 del codice di giustizia sportiva e chiederà la revisione del processo e la restituzione dei titoli revocati con troppa fretta e sotto la pressione della "indignazione" popolare (che si indigna solo quando vede il bianco e nero). Non c'è altro da aggiungere. C'è solo da aspettare.



Quindi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, tutte le squadre erano innocenti. Non è successo nulla, giusto?

Sul fatto che sia la giustizia sportiva e non quella ordinaria a dover dire se una partita è stata regolare o meno, chi se ne frega, giusto?

Sul fatto che anche nella sentenza del tribunale di Napoli siano elencate tutte le partite che sono state condizionate e per cui sono stati condannati Moggi, arbitri, designatori, chi se ne frega, giusto?
Basta andare a vedere, sono tutte scritte per bene in un elenco dalla "A)" fino a ben oltre la "Z)".

E poi il 2005/2006 non avreste nemmeno dovuto giocarlo perché dovevate già essere in serie B.

Io spero proprio che la Juve si renda ridicola facendo ufficialmente ricorso per vedersi restituita la refurtiva, in modo che possano essere applicate tutte le sanzioni previste per un comportamento simile.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quindi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, tutte le squadre erano innocenti. Non è successo nulla, giusto?
> 
> Sul fatto che sia la giustizia sportiva e non quella ordinaria a dover dire se una partita è stata regolare o meno, chi se ne frega, giusto?
> 
> ...


*
*

Non hai capito. La Juve si rivolgerà, nel caso la cassazione la dovesse confermare nelle sue ragioni, alla giustizia sportiva, mica rescindendo la clausola compromissoria. L'articolo 39 del codice di giustizia sportiva prevede la revisione dei processi in presenza di prove/fatti nuovi. E' attraverso quello che la Juventus chiederà ai tribunali sportivi di riaprire calciopoli e rivedere le sentenze.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2013)

Io ancora non capisco cosa vogliate ottenere. Quei campionato erano regolari e dovete avere i vostri scudetti? Ma no, ci additate a causa di Meani e noi lo facciamo a causa di Moggi ma allora erano irregolari, ciò nonostante dovete riavere gli scudetti perché rubavano tutti? Niente, non farete mai un passo indietro e le discussioni, per quanto corrette e ben informate, saranno sempre uno scontro con voi, mai un incontro. Ci rinuncio.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Non hai capito. La Juve si rivolgerà, nel caso la cassazione la dovesse confermare nelle sue ragioni, alla giustizia sportiva, mica rescindendo la clausola compromissoria. L'articolo 39 del codice di giustizia sportiva prevede la revisione dei processi in presenza di prove/fatti nuovi. E' attraverso quello che la Juventus chiederà ai tribunali sportivi di riaprire calciopoli e rivedere le sentenze.



Prima dovete trovare una sentenza che vi dia ragione su tutta la linea, non 3 righe di una sentenza che condanna i vostri dirigenti ad anni di galera.
Il vostro ragionamento avrebbe senso di esistere se alla fine del processo Moggi, gli arbitri e i designatori fossero totalmente scagionati e prosciolti da ogni accusa.
Se Moggi rimane colpevole, per la giustizia sportiva sarà sempre colpevole anche la Juve che lo stipendiava. Si chiama responsabilità oggettiva (la stessa per cui ad esempio l'Atalanta ha preso punti di penalizzazione per colpa di Doni).

E poi occhio che nel processo sportivo del 2006 non è stato tenuto conto delle schede svizzere (di cui ancora non si sapeva nulla in quell'estate).
Se volete riaprire il processo alla luce di fatti nuovi, dovete includere anche tutti quei fatti per cui secondo la giustizia sportiva dovete ancora pagare.


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ancora non capisco cosa vogliate ottenere. Quei campionato erano regolari e dovete avere i vostri scudetti? Ma no, ci additate a causa di Meani e noi lo facciamo a causa di Moggi ma allora erano irregolari, ciò nonostante dovete riavere gli scudetti perché rubavano tutti? Niente, non farete mai un passo indietro e le discussioni, per quanto corrette e ben informate, saranno sempre uno scontro con voi, mai un incontro. Ci rinuncio.



A me basta venga tolto all'Inter...


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Prima dovete trovare una sentenza che vi dia ragione su tutta la linea, non 3 righe di una sentenza che condanna i vostri dirigenti ad anni di galera.
> Il vostro ragionamento avrebbe senso di esistere se alla fine del processo Moggi, gli arbitri e i designatori fossero totalmente scagionati e prosciolti da ogni accusa.
> Se Moggi rimane colpevole, per la giustizia sportiva sarà sempre colpevole anche la Juve che lo stipendiava. Si chiama responsabilità oggettiva (la stessa per cui ad esempio l'Atalanta ha preso punti di penalizzazione per colpa di Doni).
> 
> ...



La sentenza di Napoli distingue tra le responsabilità di Moggi e l'assenza di responsabilità della Juve, tanto che sono state rifiutate (e questo è un punto fondamentale) le richieste risarcitorie delle parti civili che si consideravano danneggiate da calciopoli (Roma, Corioni e tante altre squadre). La Casoria scrive che Moggi usava la sua posizione in seno alla Juventus per "aumentare il suo potere personale". 

La questione è che, alla luce di tutto quanto emerso dopo, di una mancanza cioè si esclusività nei rapporti coi designatori (le intercettazioni riguardanti l'Inter sono uscite solo nel 2011) si è punita in maniera iniqua ed eccessiva la sola Juventus, con la retrocessione e la revoca di ben due scudetti, a fronte di un solo campionato indagato (il 2005) e dichiarato "regolare" da questa prima sentenza. La revisione del processo sportivo si impone, per una ricerca della verità lontani ormai dai clamori giustizialisti del 2006, del "popolo" forcaiolo, dei media in salsa giacobina.

E' una partita che riguarda la Juventus e la FIGC, non altri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> A me basta venga tolto all'Inter...


Beh, su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La sentenza di Napoli distingue tra le responsabilità di Moggi e l'assenza di responsabilità della Juve, tanto che sono state rifiutate (e questo è un punto fondamentale) le richieste risarcitorie delle parti civili che si consideravano danneggiate da calciopoli (Roma, Corioni e tante altre squadre). La Casoria scrive che Moggi usava la sua posizione in seno alla Juventus per "aumentare il suo potere personale".
> 
> La questione è che, alla luce di tutto quanto emerso dopo, di una mancanza cioè si esclusività nei rapporti coi designatori (le intercettazioni riguardanti l'Inter sono uscite solo nel 2011) si è punita in maniera iniqua ed eccessiva la sola Juventus, con la retrocessione e la revoca di ben due scudetti, a fronte di un solo campionato indagato (il 2005) e dichiarato "regolare" da questa prima sentenza. La revisione del processo sportivo si impone, per una ricerca della verità lontani ormai dai clamori giustizialisti del 2006, del "popolo" forcaiolo, dei media in salsa giacobina.
> 
> E' una partita che riguarda la Juventus e la FIGC, non altri.



Rispondimi a questo: Doni truccava le partite per fare un favore all'Atalanta o per se stesso? Eppure l'Atalanta ha preso punti di penalizzazione.
Perché la società Atalanta non è perseguita nel processo civile del calcioscommesse? Eppure per la giustizia sportiva è lo stesso colpevole.
Responsabilità oggettiva.
I due codici sono diversi. Fine.

Ammesso e non concesso che Moggi lo facesse solo per sé (e non ci credo minimamente) tra i vantaggi che ha ottenuto ci sono stati ANCHE vantaggi per la sua squadra.
Oppure Moggi chiamava arbitri e designatori per aiutare Fiorentina, Reggina, Siena, Sassari Torres, ma la Juve no?
Fatemi il piacere. E gli Agnelli sapevano benissimo cosa succedeva e cosa faceva Moggi.

Sul fatto che poi lo scudetto dovrebbe essere tolto all'Inter tutti son d'accordo, tranne alcuni interisti. Andrebbe tolto qualunque fosse la squadra a cui fosse stato assegnato.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Rispondimi a questo: Doni truccava le partite per fare un favore all'Atalanta o per se stesso? Eppure l'Atalanta ha preso punti di penalizzazione.
> Perché la società Atalanta non è perseguita nel processo civile del calcioscommesse? Eppure per la giustizia sportiva è lo stesso colpevole.
> Responsabilità oggettiva.
> I due codici sono diversi. Fine.
> ...



Ma non c'è nessuna prova di partite aggiustate, qua stiamo parlando (anche per il processo penale) di "tentativo di frode", che, essendo un reato di pericolo, basta il "fumus" indiziario per essere colpevoli, ovvero non occorre che la frode sia poi portata a compimento. Ma nessuna partita con la Juve di mezzo fu truccata nel senso che un arbitro l'ha consapevolmente diretta per far vincere la Juve, nessuna, lo disse anche Sandulli nel 2006. Per questo il campionato è regolare, non c'è un arbitro comprato, non ci sono passaggi di soldi, non c'è nulla. Ci sono rapporti di potere, di connivenze tra dirigenti di varie squadre (e qua casca l'esclusività ed il "sistema-Moggi") che chiamavano i designatori chiedendo "attenzioni particolari", protezione, in uno scambio continuo di connivenza all'interno di un circolo chiuso e dove vivevano e comandavano le stesse figure.

Io non so come finirà questa storia, posso solo attendere e vedere gli sviluppi. Ma a fronte di intercettazioni nascoste ("piaccia o non piaccia non c'è nulla che riguarda l'Inter" disse un PM di questa repubblica, quando proprio i suoi carabinieri avevano le trascrizioni di Facchetti, segnate col triplicie "baffo rosso", ovvero segnalate come importantissime...e poi sparite. Sta indagando la procura di Roma su questo) della scoperta di un sistema diffuso, di relazioni di procuratori federali cadute (ohibò) in prescrizione, di gente che - intercettata, condannata, inquisita - sta ancora lì come nulla fosse, mentre la Juve la sua dirigenza la cambiò subito, a fronte di tutto questo e di una condanna sportiva enorme - e frettolosa, troppo frettolosa - sono perchè si insista nello scavo di quegli anni.

Solo così calciopoli diverrà un capitolo chiuso, altrimenti sarà sempre la cattiva coscienza di questo calcio che un pò usa la forca e un pò (molto) nasconde tutto sotto al tappeto, facendo finta che sia specchiato come un angelo.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è nessuna prova di partite aggiustate, qua stiamo parlando (anche per il processo penale) di "tentativo di frode", che, essendo un reato di pericolo, basta il "fumus" indiziario per essere colpevoli, ovvero non occorre che la frode sia poi portata a compimento. Ma nessuna partita con la Juve di mezzo fu truccata nel senso che un arbitro l'ha consapevolmente diretta per far vincere la Juve, nessuna, lo disse anche Sandulli nel 2006. Per questo il campionato è regolare, non c'è un arbitro comprato, non ci sono passaggi di soldi, non c'è nulla. Ci sono rapporti di potere, di connivenze tra dirigenti di varie squadre (e qua casca l'esclusività ed il "sistema-Moggi") che chiamavano i designatori chiedendo "attenzioni particolari", protezione, in uno scambio continuo di connivenza all'interno di un circolo chiuso e dove vivevano e comandavano le stesse figure.
> 
> Io non so come finirà questa storia, posso solo attendere e vedere gli sviluppi. Ma a fronte di intercettazioni nascoste ("piaccia o non piaccia non c'è nulla che riguarda l'Inter" disse un PM di questa repubblica, quando proprio i suoi carabinieri avevano le trascrizioni di Facchetti, segnate col triplicie "baffo rosso", ovvero segnalate come importantissime...e poi sparite. Sta indagando la procura di Roma su questo) della scoperta di un sistema diffuso, di relazioni di procuratori federali cadute (ohibò) in prescrizione, di gente che - intercettata, condannata, inquisita - sta ancora lì come nulla fosse, mentre la Juve la sua dirigenza la cambiò subito, a fronte di tutto questo e di una condanna sportiva enorme - e frettolosa, troppo frettolosa - sono perchè si insista nello scavo di quegli anni.
> 
> Solo così calciopoli diverrà un capitolo chiuso, altrimenti sarà sempre la cattiva coscienza di questo calcio che un pò usa la forca e un pò (molto) nasconde tutto sotto al tappeto, facendo finta che sia specchiato come un angelo.



Bertini e Moggi di che han parlato prima di quel Juve-Milan?
Perché sono stati entrambi condannati per quella partita (giustizia sportiva E ordinaria)?
Sono stati condannati per "eccesso di innocenza"?

Continuate a vivere nel vostro mondo di fantasia in cui avete 35 scudetti.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Hai l'intercettazione? La vorrei ascoltare, nel caso. E per gli arbitri, suggerisco di attendere l'appello, perchè in quello abbreviato per Giraudo sono stati tutti assolti. Vediamo come va in appello a Napoli per quelli ancora dentro. La frode è "presunta", non accertata. C'è tutta la differenza di questo mondo.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Hai l'intercettazione? La vorrei ascoltare, nel caso. E per gli arbitri, suggerisco di attendere l'appello, perchè in quello abbreviato per Giraudo sono stati tutti assolti. Vediamo come va in appello a Napoli per quelli ancora dentro. La frode è "presunta", non accertata. C'è tutta la differenza di questo mondo.



L'ho già detto prima. Se alla fine del processo Moggi, Giraudo, i designatori, gli arbitri saranno TUTTI scagionati, allora avrete motivo di chiedere spiegazioni (ma non accadrà).
Per la giustizia SPORTIVA, è sufficiente sapere che ci sono stati contatti vietati tra Moggi e arbitri per dare penalizzazioni.
O forse, avendo scoperto tutto il marciume, non si doveva prendere alcun provvedimento?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Hai l'intercettazione? La vorrei ascoltare, nel caso. E per gli arbitri, suggerisco di attendere l'appello, perchè in quello abbreviato per Giraudo sono stati tutti assolti. Vediamo come va in appello a Napoli per quelli ancora dentro. La frode è "presunta", non accertata. C'è tutta la differenza di questo mondo.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Hai l'intercettazione? La vorrei ascoltare, nel caso. E per gli arbitri, suggerisco di attendere l'appello, perchè in quello abbreviato per Giraudo sono stati tutti assolti. Vediamo come va in appello a Napoli per quelli ancora dentro. La frode è "presunta", non accertata. C'è tutta la differenza di questo mondo.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Cos'è quella roba, non si legge nulla. Ho chiesto le intercettazioni di Moggi con gli arbitri, sul modello di quelle di Meani (se riuscite a trovarle), non gli interrogatori dei teste.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Liuk ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto prima. Se alla fine del processo Moggi, Giraudo, i designatori, gli arbitri saranno TUTTI scagionati, allora avrete motivo di chiedere spiegazioni (ma non accadrà).
> Per la giustizia SPORTIVA, è sufficiente sapere che ci sono stati contatti vietati tra Moggi e arbitri per dare penalizzazioni.
> O forse, avendo scoperto tutto il marciume, non si doveva prendere alcun provvedimento?



Per la giustizia sportiva, vedremo cosa accadrà se e quando la Juve chiederà la revisione dei processi e la restituzione dei titoli. Non mettiamo i carri davanti ai buoi.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Cos'è quella roba, non si legge nulla. Ho chiesto le intercettazioni di Moggi con gli arbitri, sul modello di quelle di Meani (se riuscite a trovarle), non gli interrogatori dei teste.



Quella roba è solo la sentenza del tribunale di Napoli, nella fattispecie le pagine relative a quel Juve-Milan.
Se non sai come si fa ad ingrandire una pagina internet ti do un'anticipazione sul contenuto: non c'è scritto "la partita è stata regolare e la Juve è innocente".


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quella roba è solo la sentenza del tribunale di Napoli, nella fattispecie le pagine relative a quel Juve-Milan.
> Se non sai come si fa ad ingrandire una pagina internet ti do un'anticipazione sul contenuto: non c'è scritto "la partita è stata regolare e la Juve è innocente".



Fu 0 a 0 se non ricordo male: quanto sforzo per un pareggio. La partita dove Bergamo e Meani discutono (dieci giorni prima del match) delle griglie, e dove Meani dice che gli va bene Bertini, perchè De Santis: "innervosisce la squadra". E, sempre in quella telefonata che precede Juve-Milan, Meani chiede a Bergamo di mettergli Puglisi a fare Milan-Fiorentina. 

Invece, non abbiamo trascrizioni della presunta telefonata di Moggi a Bertini, così come non vi è certezza che Bertini (che nega) possedesse una scheda svizzera. Così come ti sbagli a dire che la Juve è "colpevole", se la sentenza dice che Moggi (non la Juve) è colpevole, e che il campionato è, per quanto riguarda il tribunale di Napoli, regolare. Quindi, partita truccata per uno 0-0 con Bertini che sta bene al preservativo (questo è Meani) di Galliani. Tutto fila liscio.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Aggiungo, perchè qualcuno forse non lo sa, che Bertini (con De Santis) ha rinunciato alla prescrizione, in questo processo di appello. Mi sembra giusto segnalarlo. Ricordo anche che i processi finiscono quando la cassazione mette la parola fine agli stessi. Sono percorsi a tappe, dove alla prima ne segue un'altra.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Fu 0 a 0 se non ricordo male: quanto sforzo per un pareggio. La partita dove Bergamo e Meani discutono (dieci giorni prima del match) delle griglie, e dove Meani dice che gli va bene Bertini, perchè De Santis: "innervosisce la squadra". E, sempre in quella telefonata che precede Juve-Milan, Meani chiede a Bergamo di mettergli Puglisi a fare Milan-Fiorentina.
> 
> Invece, non abbiamo trascrizioni della presunta telefonata di Moggi a Bertini, così come non vi è certezza che Bertini (che nega) possedesse una scheda svizzera. Così come ti sbagli a dire che la Juve è "colpevole", se la sentenza dice che Moggi (non la Juve) è colpevole, e che il campionato è, per quanto riguarda il tribunale di Napoli, regolare. Quindi, partita truccata per uno 0-0 con Bertini che sta bene al preservativo (questo è Meani) di Galliani. Tutto fila liscio.



Caspita, perché non fai il magistrato e vai ad insegnare a tutti quanti come si fa il proprio lavoro?
Il Milan ha preso punti di penalizzazione, eppure dalla sentenza di Napoli risulta che il Milan non ha alterato nessuna partita. Non pensi sia davvero una terribile ingiustizia?
Le schede telefoniche c'erano e gli arbitri le possedevano. Bergamo e altri lo hanno confermato.

E poi trasformare quello che doveva essere uno 0-3 in uno 0-0 deve aver effettivamente richiesto un certo impegno da parte di tutti gli innocentissimi attori di questa vicenda. Sul campo quella sera è stato forse favorito il Milan?

Infine, a costo di ripetermi, nella giustizia SPORTIVA esiste una cosa chiamata RESPONSABILITA' OGGETTIVA. Se un tesserato compie un'infrazione, anche la società è colpevole. PUNTO.


Portatemi una sentenza di QUALSIASI tribunale che afferma che Moggi è candido e innocente e poi se ne riparla.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Caspita, perché non fai il magistrato e vai ad insegnare a tutti quanti come si fa il proprio lavoro?
> Il Milan ha preso punti di penalizzazione, eppure dalla sentenza di Napoli risulta che il Milan non ha alterato nessuna partita. Non pensi sia davvero una terribile ingiustizia?
> Le schede telefoniche c'erano e gli arbitri le possedevano. Bergamo e altri lo hanno confermato.
> 
> ...



Ti porto quella dove c'è scritto che il campionato era regolare, ma la salti sempre a piè pari. Comunque, non preoccuparti che la storia durerà ancora a lungo e avremo modo di ritornarci sopra. Qua le posizioni mi sembrano chiare e non suscettibili di miglioramento costruttivo.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ti porto quella dove c'è scritto che il campionato era regolare, ma la salti sempre a piè pari. Comunque, non preoccuparti che la storia durerà ancora a lungo e avremo modo di ritornarci sopra. Qua le posizioni mi sembrano chiare e non suscettibili di miglioramento costruttivo.



Spiegami come mai Moggi e gli arbitri hanno preso anni di galera.
Si sono sbagliati i giudici?


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Spiegami come mai Moggi e gli arbitri hanno preso anni di galera.
> Si sono sbagliati i giudici?



In primo grado. Li hanno presi in primo grado. Non è un concetto così difficile da capire. Ad esempio, e per l'ennesima volta, gli arbitri dell'abbreviato di Giraudo sono stati assolti in appello dopo essere stati, anche loro, condannati in primo grado. Adesso c'è l'appello per Moggi e per i restanti arbitri: vogliamo aspettare e vedere cosa succede?


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> In primo grado. Li hanno presi in primo grado. Non è un concetto così difficile da capire. Ad esempio, e per l'ennesima volta, gli arbitri dell'abbreviato di Giraudo sono stati assolti in appello dopo essere stati, anche loro, condannati in primo grado. Adesso c'è l'appello per Moggi e per i restanti arbitri: vogliamo aspettare e vedere cosa succede?



D'accordo. Aspettiamo. Giraudo intanto è stato condannato anche in appello.
Ma poi ,come mai nessuno ha aspettato prima di dire che gli scudetti sono 31?


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Perchè la Juventus si sente vittima di una sentenza sportiva frettolosa, sbagliata, iniqua, fatta sulla scorta della pressione popolare, con un grado di giudizio abolito "per fare prima", abolito da un ex dirigente interista messo lì a fare e disfare, e la lista potrebbe continuare. Soprattutto, quel campionato (sul 2006 non si discute, non essendo stato oggetto di indagini) fu vinto in maniera regolare, come sta emergendo adesso. La Juve, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti, li sente suoi quei titoli. La trave dello scudetto assegnato all'Inter (da terza in classifica, a non ricordo più quanti punti dalla prima) che indica un fasullissimo 18, alla voce degli scudetti vinti, legittima ancor di più il 31 rivendicato dalla Juventus.

Se è vero quel 18, allora è ancor più vero il 31.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Perchè la Juventus si sente vittima di una sentenza sportiva frettolosa, sbagliata, iniqua, fatta sulla scorta della pressione popolare, con un grado di giudizio abolito "per fare prima", abolito da un ex dirigente interista messo lì a fare e disfare, e la lista potrebbe continuare. Soprattutto, quel campionato (sul 2006 non si discute, non essendo stato oggetto di indagini) fu vinto in maniera regolare, come sta emergendo adesso. La Juve, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti, li sente suoi quei titoli. La trave dello scudetto assegnato all'Inter (da terza in classifica, a non ricordo più quanti punti dalla prima) che indica un fasullissimo 18, alla voce degli scudetti vinti, legittima ancor di più il 31 rivendicato dalla Juventus.
> 
> Se è vero quel 18, allora è ancor più vero il 31.



Quindi è sufficiente il "sentimento popolare" dei tifosi juventini per capovolgere le sentenze dei tribunali sia sportivi che ordinari.
Ok.

Che lo scudetto dell'Inter sia di cartone lo sanno tutti e vale esattamente come i 2 vostri che rivendicate. Cioè niente.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quindi è sufficiente il "sentimento popolare" dei tifosi juventini per capovolgere le sentenze dei tribunali sia sportivi che ordinari.
> Ok.
> 
> Che lo scudetto dell'Inter sia di cartone lo sanno tutti e vale esattamente come i 2 vostri che rivendicate. Cioè niente.



Il sentimento popolare è valso per condannare la Juventus, per quello sì. Gli scudetti della Juve sono stati vinti sul campo, quello dell'Inter no, in segreteria. C'è una lieve differenza. Come c'è una lieve differenza nel fatto che la Juve abbia cambiato la sua dirigenza, mentre, solo per fare un nome, Galliani sta ancora lì. Le lezioni morali non le accettiamo da nessuno. Per il resto, è nel pieno diritto della Juventus far valere le sue ragioni ovunque sia possibile. E', ripeto, un affare tra la Juve e la FIGC. Gli altri, se vogliono, possono assistere.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il sentimento popolare è valso per condannare la Juventus, per quello sì. Gli scudetti della Juve sono stati vinti sul campo, quello dell'Inter no, in segreteria. C'è una lieve differenza. Come c'è una lieve differenza nel fatto che la Juve abbia cambiato la sua dirigenza, mentre, solo per fare un nome, Galliani sta ancora lì. Le lezioni morali non le accettiamo da nessuno. Per il resto, è nel pieno diritto della Juventus far valere le sue ragioni ovunque sia possibile. E', ripeto, un affare tra la Juve e la FIGC. Gli altri, se vogliono, possono assistere.



Galliani ha scontato la squalifica che gli è stata inflitta. Moggi è stato radiato quindi non poteva più fare il dirigente. Gli Agnelli che sapevano benissimo che personaggio era Moggi sono ancora lì, e non contenti piangono per riavere indietro gli scudetti rubati.
Quegli scudetti sono stati vinti soprattutto FUORI dal campo, al telefono prima delle partite.
I gobbi son proprio senza vergogna.

Io non dimentico.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Quello che fa Galliani Berlusconi non lo sa? E puoi metterci la mano sul fuoco che Galliani abbia perso il vizietto? O che Berlusconi non usi il suo potere politico per favorire il Milan? Credo che ciascuno debba guardare in casa propria. Nella nostra, Moggi non c'è più. Altrove, sono sempre gli stessi uomini, e ad una certa età è difficile cambiare atteggiamento.

Ah, gli scudetti "rubati" a chi, al Milan di Berlusconi, Galliani e Meani? Con questa, che è la più grossa di tutte, chiudiamo.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Quello che fa Galliani Berlusconi non lo sa? E puoi metterci la mano sul fuoco che Galliani abbia perso il vizietto? O che Berlusconi non usi il suo potere politico per favorire il Milan? Credo che ciascuno debba guardare in casa propria. Nella nostra, Moggi non c'è più. Altrove, sono sempre gli stessi uomini, e ad una certa età è difficile cambiare atteggiamento.
> 
> Ah, gli scudetti "rubati" a chi, al Milan di Berlusconi, Galliani e Meani? Con questa, che è la più grossa di tutte, chiudiamo.



Eh si, rubiamo e alteriamo i campionati per vincerne uno ogni 10 anni. Siamo troppo furbi.

Tutte le squadre accettano le sentenze tranne voi. (e poi Meani è disoccupato adesso)
E poi anche se fosse vero che tutti rubavano, questo non rende la Juve innocente.
Juve che guarda caso in quegli anni non era mai sfavorita e sempre avvantaggiata.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Settembre 2013)

Ti rispondo anche se, immagino, stiamo annoiando noi e chi legge, e non voglio neppure approfittare (puoi comprendere la mia posizione) della gentilezza degli amministratori del sito, del quale io sono un ospite e dunque non voglio nè posso scavalcare questa mia condizione. E' la casa dei tifosi del Milan, e davanti a questo mi fermo. 

Quello che voglio dire è che calciopoli non è chiusa, dunque perchè queste granitiche certezze? C'è ormai qualche fretta, qualche urgenza? La Juve in B c'è stata, non scappa via più nessuno. Ma calciopoli non si è esaurita col processo sportivo, è una storia che va avanti, che ha avuto colpi di scena (le intercettazioni dell'Inter) e che si deve ancora concludere. Allora, perchè la Juventus non ha il diritto di far valere le sue ragioni? In base a cosa? Perchè è così e basta?

Cos'è questa passività? Questa accetazione supina dei Sandulli, dei Palazzi, dei Rossi? Sono il Vangelo? La Juve ritiene, a torto o a ragione, di aver subito una sentenza iniqua, e di essere stata punita, rispetto agli altri, in maniera più pesante, in presenza anche di chi se l'è cavata con niente (Moratti e l'Inter). Non è una ragione per lottare? Nel frattempo, mi sembra, sta continuando ad onorare il campionato, sta pensando ai suoi progetti sportivi, non si sta piangendo addosso, ma segue, comunque, con interesse i processi napoletani e prepara le sua mosse, che sono suo sacrosanto diritto fare.

D'altrone, un Berlusconi (condannato in via definitiva) non sta facendo fuoco e fiamme per affermare la sua innocenza? Mica lo critico: è giusto che un cittadino agisca, se si sente vittima di una ingiustizia. Ne ha le possibilità, lo fa. 

In ultimo: se la coscienza della FIGC fosse pulita, non avrebbe proposto quel "tavolo della pace" per chiudere calciopoli, con un comunicato che sottolineava certe avvenute disparità di trattamento. In questa storia c'è di mezzo il CONI, c'è la FIGC, c'è uno scudetto assegnato ad una squadra che, secondo Palazzi, meritava la B e, non solo si è salvata, ma ha pure vinto quello che ha vinto dopo calciopoli. C'è una richiesta risarcitoria al TAR per 455 milioni di euro avverso la FIGC da parte della Juve; c'è la speranza, se la cassazione ne darà la possibilità, di avvalersi di un articolo del codice della giustizia sportiva che permette di rivedere i processi. C'è tanta carne al fuoco. E, allora, le certezze, molto serenamente, io le metto da parte. Mica è finita qui.


----------



## Elsha91 (26 Settembre 2013)

nel 2006 la rube doveva essere radiata per sempre dal calcio altro che serie b


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Settembre 2013)

il 2004/05 se la giocava con quello del 97/98 come campionato più allucinante degli ultimi quarant'anni, non scherziamo.


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo anche se, immagino, stiamo annoiando noi e chi legge, e non voglio neppure approfittare (puoi comprendere la mia posizione) della gentilezza degli amministratori del sito, del quale io sono un ospite e dunque non voglio nè posso scavalcare questa mia condizione. E' la casa dei tifosi del Milan, e davanti a questo mi fermo.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che calciopoli non è chiusa, dunque perchè queste granitiche certezze? C'è ormai qualche fretta, qualche urgenza? La Juve in B c'è stata, non scappa via più nessuno. Ma calciopoli non si è esaurita col processo sportivo, è una storia che va avanti, che ha avuto colpi di scena (le intercettazioni dell'Inter) e che si deve ancora concludere. Allora, perchè la Juventus non ha il diritto di far valere le sue ragioni? In base a cosa? Perchè è così e basta?
> 
> ...



Benissimo. Ma finora tutti i ricorsi fatti dalla Juve sono stati respinti e non c'è un solo processo che abbia detto che Moggi, Giraudo e gli altri sono innocenti. Anzi è stata provata l'esistenza di schede telefoniche regalate da Moggi agli arbitri e ai designatori. La decenza dopo un po' imporrebbe di capire quando si ha torto.
Ma credo che gli Agnelli che stipendiavano Moggi la decenza non sappiano nemmeno cos'è.

Se la Juve sostenesse solo la revoca dello scudetto di cartone dell'Inter avrebbe senso. Ma non esiste proprio che vi restituiscano quei campionati marci.

Ma poi usi proprio l'esempio di Berlusconi  secondo te è colpa dei giudici comunisti se è pieno di processi? La credibilità delle tesi juventine è la stessa.


----------



## gabuz (26 Settembre 2013)

*Ragazzi adesso basta. Torniamo a Moggi e alle sue allucinazioni sul Milan. Questo non è il topic per riaprire il processo di calciopoli.*


----------

